# Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon Kirchzarten



## lopeng (23. Mai 2007)

Servus,

kann mir jemand was zur Marathon Strecke (77km) in Kirchzarten sagen?
Bin bisher nur den Short Track gefahren und würde mich dieses Jahr gerne mal beim Marathon versuchen. Soweit ich das im Profil erkennen kann, ist die Strecke ab Hinterzarten identisch mit dem Short Track, oder ist da auch noch was anders?
Kennt jemand die Strecke und fährt sie eventuell mal an einem Wochenende, dann würde ich mich anschliessen!?

Grüße


----------



## Herr pes (23. Mai 2007)

Wir fahren die Strecke regelmässig, allerdings in einem eher gemütlichen 15-er Schnitt (das Alter  die Kippen )

Bei Interesse kannst du dich mal melden (evtl WE?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (23. Mai 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Soweit ich das im Profil erkennen kann, ist die Strecke ab Hinterzarten identisch mit dem Short Track, oder ist da auch noch was anders?



Von Hinterzarten bis kurz vor Oberried ist die Strecke tatsächlich identisch. Beim Marathon über 77 km gehts dann aber nochmal gut 200 hm hoch und der Short Track geht flach ins Ziel.


----------



## rascal92 (25. Mai 2007)

Und dieser letzte Buckel zieht sich  und die Hitze im Tal, die vom Asphalt schön wieder abgestrahlt wird 
an dieser Stelle mal Dank an die Fa. Kult, die immer mit einer Dusche zu Beginn der Aufstiegs für ein wenig Linderung sorgt.

Ich habe vernommen, dass die anschliessende Wiesenabfahrt dieses Jahr herausgenommen wird. Hat jemand genauere Infos?

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## HaJo_Fr (25. Mai 2007)

Die Wiesenabfahrt rauszunehmen war anscheinend schon letztes Jahr im Gespräch. Da sollte die Strecke dann über die Fahrstraße nach Dietenbach weitergeführt werden. Weiß aber auch nichts genaues.


----------



## scalie (26. Mai 2007)

So schlimm fand ich die diese Abfahrt eigentlich gar nicht. 
Klar, man muß schon gut aufpassen. Hat ein paar blöde Querrinnen drin und wenn dann so gegen Ende des Rennens die Konzentrations und die Kraft nachläßt kann es da schon mal zum Sturz kommen, vielleicht wird deshalb überlegt diese Stelle rauszunehmen.
Na dann lassen wir uns halt mal überraschen.

Wird aber bestimmt wieder Klasse. Freu mich schon drauf, vorallem auf die vielen bekannten Gesichter.

www.maagonline.de


----------



## lopeng (27. Mai 2007)

Herr pes schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Strecke regelmässig, allerdings in einem eher gemütlichen 15-er Schnitt (das Alter  die Kippen )
> 
> Bei Interesse kannst du dich mal melden (evtl WE?)



Wie schauts nächstes Wochenende aus?


----------



## dubbel (28. Mai 2007)

ab wann sind die strecken denn markiert?


----------



## lopeng (28. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ab wann sind die strecken denn markiert?



Am Tag des Rennens!  
Deswegen such ich ja jemanden der die Strecke kennt und eventuell mal abfährt.


----------



## Herr pes (29. Mai 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Wie schauts nächstes Wochenende aus?



Leider schlecht,   aber rascal92 und Konsorten wollten am So morgens am Start sein. Meld dich mal bei denen.


----------



## mspf (29. Mai 2007)

Hätte da noch ne Frage:

Im Reglement steht, dass es auf einigen Strecken Ampelanlagen gibt:
http://www.ultra-bike.de/Reglement.5.0.html
Wie habe ich mir das in der Praxis vorzustellen?
Kann es dann passieren, dass ich zuerst am Berg einem Konkurrenten mühsam 2 min. abnehme und dann an der Ampel wieder auf ihn warte???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (30. Mai 2007)

hmm...also ich hab da noch nie ne ampel gesehn


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Juni 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ne Frage:
> 
> Im Reglement steht, dass es auf einigen Strecken Ampelanlagen gibt:
> http://www.ultra-bike.de/Reglement.5.0.html
> ...



Ich glaube mal, das sind Ampelkreuzungen, die zwar auch am Renntag zwar in Betrieb sind, aber der Ablauf auf diesen Kreuzungen zu dieser Zeit von der Polizei geregelt werden um den Teilnehmern eine möglichst freie Strecke zu gewährleisten. Der Veranstalter will sich dadurch sicher nur absichern, falls solch eine Kreuzung mal nicht oder unzureichend gesichert sein sollte oder falls zum Rennschluss hin einer der allerletzten Laternenträger auf der Flucht vorm Besenwagen über die bereits wieder für den Verkehr freigegebene Strecke jagt.


----------



## fossil (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am Sonntag das 1. mal dabei. Im Streckenprofil sind Schilder zu sehen, welche sehr steile Anstiege markieren.
Wie steil sind die denn? Sind die fahrbar?  
Falls ja, was für eine Übersetzung wird dort gefahren?

Danke und Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juni 2007)

Für Schweizer Verhältnisse ist die Marathonstrecke (meinst du die?) flach.
Nichts, was man in fittem Zustand nicht auf dem mittleren Blatt drücken könnte.
Im Rennen macht das kleine Blatt rein aus Krampftaktischen Gründen Sinn.
Hinten eine 32er Kassette reicht dicke.

Thb


----------



## mar1kus (11. Juni 2007)

hallo,
ich fahre dieses jahr auch zum ersten mal und geb mir direkt den ULTRA.

kann mir jemand von den locals noch ein paar tipps geben bzw. nachfolgende fragen beantworten?

1.bei uns hat es die letzten tage viel geregnet,trotzdem ist der wald noch so trocken das man mit larsen tt vo. und rangero hi. wunderbar zurecht kommt. wie sind die bodenverhältnisse rund um kirchzarten zz.? eher trocken oder schlammig?

2. kann meine freundin die ausgewiesenen verpflegungspunkte mit dem auto anfahren um mir die trinkflaschen anzureichen?

3. wo kann man am vorabend in kirchzarten gut essen gehen?

4. bekommt man auf der strecke irgendwo erstatzteile wie ketten speichen schläuch zu kaufen oder sollte man mehrer schläuche mitnehmen?

gruss markus


----------



## Riderman (12. Juni 2007)

Habe Startplatz von meiner Frau abzugeben für den Short - track. 


Wer Interesse hat bitte um PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (12. Juni 2007)

mar1kus schrieb:


> 2. kann meine freundin die ausgewiesenen verpflegungspunkte mit dem auto anfahren um mir die trinkflaschen anzureichen?


ist Deine Freundin das Auto ider hat sie 2 Beine (zum Laufen) ?
2 Stationen sind jedenfalls nah an der Strasse


mar1kus schrieb:


> 4. bekommt man auf der strecke irgendwo erstatzteile wie ketten speichen schläuch zu kaufen oder sollte man mehrer schläuche mitnehmen?


ja, ja und ja
es hat Servicestationen
und kommt halt drauf an wie weit Du laufen willst


----------



## ULTRAbiker (12. Juni 2007)

lopeng schrieb:


> Am Tag des Rennens!
> Deswegen such ich ja jemanden der die Strecke kennt und eventuell mal abfährt.



Ich nehm dieses Jahr zum drittenmal teil. Jedesmal die Marathonstrecke. Die letzten beiden Teilnahmen waren nicht so glorreich. Deshalb habe ich vor drei Wochen mit einem Freund den Anstieg bis Hinterzarten gefahren. Nicht ganz - bin auf der Teerstrecke geblieben. Dann kommt man direkt beim Rinken raus und erspart sich die Runde um den Titisee. Vom Rinken sind wir dann wieder runter. Dann aber nicht den zweiten Anstieg hoch, sondern weiter übers Zastlertal runter nach Oberried und dann den letzten Anstieg noch hoch und über die Teerabfahrt nach Dietenbach. War gut.
Der erste Anstieg ist gar nicht so schlimm wenn man ihn in aller Ruhe mal fahren kann. Die Rennsituation ist allerdings eine völlig andere. Vorsicht! Nicht verausgaben, sonst wirds schwer die letzten beiden Anstiege zu schaffen. Insbesondere den letzten auf dem Teer. Wenns wie die letzten beiden Jahre wieder so heiß wird, wirds spätestens da knackig. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern wieder viel Spass und viel Erfolg und vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf der Strecke.

Danny


----------



## ULTRAbiker (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo nochmal,

auf http://www.marathon-photos.com habe ich Fotos vom 2006er Black Forest Bike Marathon gefunden. Vom 2005er leider nicht. Kann mir jemand noch eine alternative Seite benennen?

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## fossil (12. Juni 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Für Schweizer Verhältnisse ist die Marathonstrecke (meinst du die?) flach.
> Nichts, was man in fittem Zustand nicht auf dem mittleren Blatt drücken könnte.
> Im Rennen macht das kleine Blatt rein aus Krampftaktischen Gründen Sinn.
> Hinten eine 32er Kassette reicht dicke.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort.
Upps, schon nervös, habe voll die Strecke nicht angegeben  , bin auf der PowerTrack-Strecke unterwegs. 
Unterscheidet sich doch ziemlich vom Marathon oder?


> reicht dicke


.. geiler Ausdruck. Dann bleibt die 32er drauf


----------



## hubabuba (12. Juni 2007)

Ja, ist einen Hauch kurzer.


----------



## Giant_Team (12. Juni 2007)

@BaSiS: Da sieht man sich wohl wieder am Sonntag. Könntest aber diesmal bissle warten, muß aus dem 2. Block starten.


----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @BaSiS: Da sieht man sich wohl wieder am Sonntag. Könntest aber diesmal bissle warten, muß aus dem 2. Block starten.



blaib mal locker - Dein Boss sieht Dich doch nicht


----------



## Giant_Team (13. Juni 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> blaib mal locker - Dein Boss sieht Dich doch nicht



Bleib ich doch  Da kann ich eh nichts reißen, werd somit die große Runde als Training nutzen, bissle Landschaft u. Ärschle gucken


----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Bleib ich doch  Da kann ich eh nichts reißen, werd somit die große Runde als Training nutzen, bissle Landschaft u. Ärschle gucken



na dann weiss ich ja schon mit wem ich fahre    
am Samstag kannste in Calmbach einrollen
werden dann abends auf'm Camping sein


----------



## Giant_Team (13. Juni 2007)

Calmbach passt mir leider nicht ins Programm. Wir pennen dann in der Nähe des Schluchsees, is ja gerade mal ne Std. weg von Kiza.

Ich glaub da fahrn paar nette Mädels mit im 1. Block. Muß halt die 1:30min zufahrn, aber dafür wird man(n) ja mit em schönen Ausblick belohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (13. Juni 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ich glaub da fahrn paar nette Mädels mit im 1. Block. Muß halt die 1:30min zufahrn, aber dafür wird man(n) ja mit em schönen Ausblick belohnt



wenn'st Dich umdrehst - Einblick


----------



## Memory (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

wer weiss wo sich die Strecke (Short vom Marahton) in Oberried trennt?

Und wie der weitere Verlauf des Short Track ist?

Für eine genaue Beschreibung wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. Juni 2007)

was für reifen zieht ihr drauf?

überlege mit conti speedking supersonic 2,1" an den start zu gehen. grade auf einer so langen strecke ist der gewichtsvorteil sicher bemerkenswert.


----------



## Giant_Team (13. Juni 2007)

Entweder XCR dry² vorne u. hinten
oder
vorne: Nobby hinten: XCR dry²


----------



## mspf (13. Juni 2007)

Memory schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wer weiss wo sich die Strecke (Short vom Marahton) in Oberried trennt?
> 
> ...




so war es letztes Jahr (Short Track=gelbe Strecke).
Ich hoffe das ist genau genug.


----------



## mspf (13. Juni 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> was für reifen zieht ihr drauf?



wenn es trocken ist Larsen TT ansonsten Nobby


----------



## mar1kus (13. Juni 2007)

hallo,

hab mir grad die wetterprognose für kirchzarten angeschaut. demnach war es heute trocken, morgen und übermorgen regen, sa trocken sonntag wieder regen.

daher meiner wichtige frage an die locals:

WIE SEHEN DIE BÖDEN BEI EUCH AUS!!

kann man sich mit larson tt und ranchero auf die strecke trauen oder sollte man lieber nen xrc mud aufziehen?

wie sind die böden generell? eher schotterwege die auch nach längeren regenperioden gut befahrbar sind oder wege die direkt zuschlammen?

ich denke das sind wichtige infos für alle teilnehmer. währe euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr uns die infos geben würdet.

gruss markus


----------



## Bikehero (14. Juni 2007)

Hi,
also die Strecke führt zu 80 % auf Waldautobahnen ( Schotter ) und Asphalt...die restlichen Stücke sind Wiesenauf-oder abfahrten. Ein paar kleinere Stücke sind Singeltrails, aber alles ohne Probleme fahrbar.
Ich werde für die Ultra vorne und hinten den Michelin XCR² draufziehen. Bei den sehr langen Uphills ein klarer Vorteil. 

Stimmt das das die letzte Abfahrt vor dem Ziel in Kirchzarten dieses Jahr rausgenommen wird ? War ja immer das geilste, aber auch gefährlichste Stück...


----------



## australieneagle (14. Juni 2007)

Hi bikehero,

die letzte Abfahrt führt weiterhin über die alte Strecke. Man hat allerdings die Strecke etwas verbreitert und eingeebnet. Die netten Querrillen sind weg. Dort gab es halt zu viele Uunfälle. Also kann man zum Schluss nun noch etwas schneller fahren und ein paar zusätzliche Ssekunden rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Memory (14. Juni 2007)

Super, danke mspf.

So wie es auf der Karte aussieht, geht es wohl nicht die Teerstraße nach Oberried runter. ODER?

Kann mir jemand einen Knotenpunkt sagen, an dem sich die Strecken trennen?

Zu der Reifenfrage:

Ich fahre den Maxxis Fly Weight 1.9
Bin heute den Short Track mit dem Reifen in 1h 39min abgefahren. Der Boden ist nur an ein paar einzelnen Stellen zäh matschig. 

Ich würde bei Regen den Larsen TT auf jeden Fall fahren, da die Stecke nicht zäh zumatschen kann.

Euch allen viel Erfolg am WE.

Memory


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juni 2007)

Memory schrieb:


> Super, danke mspf.
> 
> So wie es auf der Karte aussieht, geht es wohl nicht die Teerstraße nach Oberried runter. ODER?
> 
> ...



Nee, wenn am stollenbach hinten hochfährst, gehts doch inen Wald dort wo es dann anfängt bergab zu gehen teilen sich die strecken.
Die Abfahrt führt viel über lose steine und matschig wars letztes Jahr, etwas wiese zum Schluss.
So und das nächste mal früher fragen, dann fahr ich ne Abkürzung hoch du nen Umweg und dann gemeinsam runter  
Viel Erfolg, wenn ich so die Meldeliste schaue Podest für Dich AK mindestens  

Uwe

PS. Denke mal das du von der Zeitnahme Stollenbach bis ins Ziel ca. 20min brauchen wirst


----------



## mar1kus (14. Juni 2007)

Memory schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Regen den Larsen TT auf jeden Fall fahren, da die Stecke nicht zäh zumatschen kann.



danke für die info. ich werd zwar mal meine xrc mud mitnehmen, denke aber das ich mit larsen und rangero am start stehen werde. selbst wenn kurze passagen drin sind wo die reifen nicht funktionieren, wenn sie es auf 80% der strecke tun hab ich schon die richtige wahl getroffen.


----------



## NightRacer (14. Juni 2007)

mar1kus schrieb:


> danke für die info. ich werd zwar mal meine xrc mud mitnehmen, denke aber das ich mit larsen und rangero am start stehen werde. selbst wenn kurze passagen drin sind wo die reifen nicht funktionieren, wenn sie es auf 80% der strecke tun hab ich schon die richtige wahl getroffen.






wenn sies also auf 23km der Strecke NICHT tun, das sind die restlichen 20%, dann ist das also in ordnung?


;-)


MichL


----------



## mar1kus (15. Juni 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> wenn sies also auf 23km der Strecke NICHT tun, das sind die restlichen 20%, dann ist das also in ordnung?
> 
> 
> ;-)
> ...



totalausfall der reifen wird es wohl nicht geben und wenn doch bin ich gearscht, da hast du recht. aber etwas mehr schlupf als normal damit kann man leben.


----------



## Freecastle (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

wenn zufällig heute abend beim WARM UP schon jemand seine Startnummern abholt könnte er ja gleich mal hier schreiben was es als Startgeschenk diesjahr gibt. 

Nicht das ich jetzt neugierig wäre  

Aber hab da irgendwas von einem 10 Jahres Buch mit Bilern vom Ultra Bike gehört und hoffe das sich das nur als Gerücht rausstellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightRacer (15. Juni 2007)

...hats heut Nacht eigentlich auch durchgepisst um den Feldberg rum?

MichL


----------



## HaJo_Fr (15. Juni 2007)

würde sagen da hat es nichtnur heute nacht geregnet, sondern da regnet es auch den Rest vom Tag!


----------



## NightRacer (15. Juni 2007)

*grml*


----------



## hubabuba (15. Juni 2007)

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/radbild?END=f&LANG=de&CONT=euro&ZEIT=200706151230&CREG=dwddg


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. Juni 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...hats heut Nacht eigentlich auch durchgepisst um den Feldberg rum?
> 
> MichL



Hi

Also ich wohne ca. 20 Km westlich vom Feldberg und hier gabs gestern abend 2 Gewitter mit heftigem Regen und ab heute Vormittag Dauerregen bis abends, jetzt ists trocken und nurnoch leicht bewölkt.

Es gab hier knapp 25 Liter Regen pro m² also net ganz wenig. 


Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## lopeng (16. Juni 2007)

Freecastle schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn zufällig heute abend beim WARM UP schon jemand seine Startnummern abholt könnte er ja gleich mal hier schreiben was es als Startgeschenk diesjahr gibt.
> 
> ...




Nein, kein Gerücht, gibt ein "tolles" Jubiläumsbuch, und ne Flache stilles Wasser!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Juni 2007)

...Von gestern morgen um 5 Uhr bis heute morgen um 5 Uhr:

Buchenbach: 8,3 Liter/m²
Breitnau/Hinterzarten: 12,7 Liter/m²
Titisee-Neustadt-Langenordnach: 9,8 L/m²
Feldberg-Ort: 14,5 L/m²
Krunkelbachhütte: 16,5 L/m²


----------



## skyphab (16. Juni 2007)

Wollte mich die Woche für den Short Track anmelden, aber es ging nicht mehr. Es stand erstmal nicht dabei warum, auf die Nachfrage per Mail sollte ich meine Anmeldedaten schicken, seither nichts mehr gehört. Demnach kein Kirchzarten dieses Jahr, sche*sse!


----------



## kopfnikka67 (16. Juni 2007)

skyphab schrieb:


> Wollte mich die Woche für den Short Track anmelden, aber es ging nicht mehr. Es stand erstmal nicht dabei warum, auf die Nachfrage per Mail sollte ich meine Anmeldedaten schicken, seither nichts mehr gehört. Demnach kein Kirchzarten dieses Jahr, sche*sse!



Geh mal davon aus das es seit letzter Woche nur noch über Datasport direkt ging( meine, ich habda was gelesen wo).
Ansonsten hättest ja die Möglichkeit der Nachmeldung vor Ort!


----------



## keroson (16. Juni 2007)

oder aber es wurde das Starterlimit erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyphab (16. Juni 2007)

Über Datasport ging es eben nicht, da stand die Short Track ohne Kommentar einfach nicht mehr zur Auswahl. Heute steht eben da, dass das Starterlimit erreicht wurde. Auf gut Glück hinfahren und probieren hab ich auch wenig Lust :-/
*grmpf*


----------



## Thunderbird (17. Juni 2007)

Und, wie lief es?
Bei mir ging gar nichts.
Erst Lunge zu, dann Krämpfe bis zum Zwangshalt.
So schlecht war ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr.  

Die Teamkollegen haben's aber mehr als wieder rausgerissen.  

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2007)

Hi THB
Mann dich hat`s voll erwischt, hab dich ja in hinterzarten gesehen und als dann der Sebastian kurz hinter dir auftauchte  
Was falsches gegessen oder Pollen ? Hab dich auch nur ganz kurz auf der Bühne bei der Siegerehrung gesehen, schon warste wieder weg.
Ach ja, zeitlich wars bei mir nicht so ok, aber ohne das "*Fully*" ( fährt sich einfach wunderbar ob trail, up- oder downhill) wäre ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht ins Ziel gekommen.
Bin mit nem Bluterguss im Hüftgelenk gestartet.


----------



## Stromberg (17. Juni 2007)

Bin den Ultra gefahren und bis km 80 ging alles wie am Schnürchen - aber dann kam der Mann mit dem Hammer. Ich hatte mich drauf verlassen, beim Durchfahren der Verpflegungspunkte immer ein KH-reiches Getränk zu bekommen und meine gels danach rationiert. Es gab aber leider ein Wirrwar aus Flaschen mit Wasser, ungesüßtem Tee, Xenofit Zeugs u.s.w.. Ich dachte schon an Aufhören, hab mich dann aber noch mal gefangen (PowerGels sei Dank) und die letzten Kilometer gingen wieder gut.

Hart wars...


----------



## Sascha9289 (17. Juni 2007)

hab schon beim warmfahren gemerkt, dass heute gar nichts geht. Es hatte sich auch bestätigt. Bin bereits am ersten Berg eingebrochen. Krämpfe, Übelkeit bis hin zum erbrechen... Schade, nachdem Offenburg so geil lief. Wollte mich eigentlich noch ins Ziel bringen, aber es hat leider nur bis Hinterzarten gereicht. Dabei hatte ich mir so viel erhofft. Hätte ich einen guten Tag gehabt....


----------



## Thunderbird (17. Juni 2007)

@ kopfnikka67: freut mich, dass Dir das Bike gefällt!  
Schade, dass wir uns unten nicht mehr gesehen haben.
Ich musste ganz schnell weiter. 

@ Stromberg: Die verpflegung auf der Strecke war ja noch OK, fand ich,
aber im Stadion war das Essensangebot echt lächerlich. 
Die orga scheint da überfordert zu sein. 

Thb


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (17. Juni 2007)

naja, auch bei den verpflegungen unterwegs war die Orga nich so der bringer !
Ich hab mir bei der letzten Station Trinken auffüllen lassen, plötzlich waren meine tune Flaschen weg. was anderes passt nich in den Halter. also halt ohne weitergefahren  ... ABER : im Ziel hab ich se wieder gefunden  so nen typ hat dran genuckelt  

ansonsten war ich ebenfalls wegen heuschnupfen und allergie und auch ganz klar zu wenig Training nicht so fit , bin aber mit meinen 6:22h glücklich 

war zwar hart, aber war doch schön oder ?


----------



## cännondäler__ (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
bin ja wie einige andere Bollenhutbiker auf dem Shorttrack unterwegs gewesen (bei mir wegen noch nicht verheiltem Schlüsselbeinbruch). War mal eine komplett neue Erfahrung auf der Kurzstrecke: Vollgas von Start bis Ziel ohne "Mann mit dem Hammer" oder die sonst obligatorischen Krämpfe. War nur reichlich voll die Strecke mit den etwas schwächeren Marathonistis; ich fuhr eigentlich nur links...
Hat aber riesig Spaß gemacht, nur nächstes Jahr dann doch wieder Powertrack! 
@thb: Du warst bei der Siegerehrung aber schon wieder recht relaxt!
cännondäler


----------



## Mad Maz (18. Juni 2007)

Ich schließe mich de allgemeinen Leidbekunden an:

Ich habe am Freitag einen ziemlichen Virus eingefangen und lag komplett flach. Samstag hab ich mich zwar noch etwas schlapp gefühlt, hab dann aber beschlossen doch den Marathon zu fahren. Ich hab ja schließlich schon 50 Ocken bezahlt und die verschenkt man ja nicht einfach so. Im Rennen lief es zu meinem erstaunen dann doch recht gut. Ich hatte eigentlich immer schnelle Gruppen und konnte gut mithalten. An der letzten Kontrollstelle am Stollenbach war ich dann so um den 50. Platz. Und in der Abfahrt runter nach Oberried hat ich dann nach wenigen Metern am Hinterrad einen Platten. An sich ja nicht so schlimm, aber nach ca. 20 Rennen ohne einen Platten habe ich irgendwann aufgehört Schlauch und Pumpe mit zu nehmen. Ich bin dann die Abfahrt langsam runtergerollt und hab jeden angeschnorrt ob er mir eine Schlauch gibt. In Oberried hatte ich den keinen Bock mehr und bin zurück zu Auto.

Erkenntnis 1: Beine waren trotz Kurzzeiterkrankung gut
Erkenntnis 2: Bei nächsten mal wieder mir Schlauch und Pumpe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stromberg (18. Juni 2007)

Kann mir jemand die Adresse für die Teilnehmerfotos nennen?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (18. Juni 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Adresse für die Teilnehmerfotos nennen?



http://www.sportograf.de/index2.php?section=info&preise


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2007)

Bei mir ist es mit einem Tag abstand betrachtet ganz ordentlich gelaufen. War mit 6:03 ein paar Minuten langsamer als im letzten Jahr, aber der Sieger auch. Platz 243 ist immerhin im ersten 4tel und man wird ja nicht jünger. Lag aber bestimmt am schweren Stahlrahmen 

Die Strecke war nach den Regenfällen der Tage IMHO recht heftig, nur bei den Duschen war das Wasser alle  Die Verpflegung fand ich ganz OK, es wurden Flaschen angereicht, Bananen und Gels. Fand ich jetzt OK.

Alles in allem: Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage 

Robert


----------



## leutnant gustl (18. Juni 2007)

Jaja, die Strecke war an mancher Stelle richtig schön aufgeweicht, aber doch immer noch locker, flockig fahrbar. Ich bin den Ultra Light gefahren und habe die ersten 60 Kilometer auch nur überholt. Da fühlt man sich richtig stark und gut. Leider vergisst man dabei, dass die Konkurrenz blaue Nummern hat und schon ein paar Meter mehr in den Beinen hat und das 88 Kilometer auch kein Papenstil sind.
Folglich hat es mich dann auf den letzten zwanzig KM ordentlich zerrissen. Mein Ziel unter vier Stunden zu fahren geriet dabei noch richtig in Gefahr, aber irgendwie habe ich es dann noch geschafft. Der 23. Platz war dann auch für diese miese Renneinteilung i.O.
Zu den Verpflegungsstationen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich diese leicht chaotischen Zustände nicht bestätigen kann, da ich immer das bekommen habe, was ich wollte, jedoch habe ich ähnliches von anderen im Ziel gehört. Da habe ich wohl einfach Glück gehabt...


----------



## Freeagain (18. Juni 2007)

Die Ersten der Rennen habe ich im Zieleinlauf fast alle im Kasten (insbesondere Ultra, Marathon). Kann nachschauen, wenn ich Nummern hätte, ob Ihr dabei seid. Digifotos verschicke ich dann kostenlos! Sind sehr schöne dabei.

Insgesamt, man bedenke, 4500 Fahrer, war die Organisation doch ganz in Ordnung. Da habe ich in Italien (allerdings Strassenrennen) die Katastrophe erlebt: 1 schwerverletzter Streckenposten, Spitzengruppe stürzte komplett wegen chaotischer Organisation am Kreisverkehr, an den Ampeln machten Streckenposten Siesta, ich durfte zudem mit einem Basken eine Extraschleife von 4 km fahren, an der Verpflegungsstation war das Wasser ausgegangen, die Etappenrennen fingen ohne Grund viel später an...  Da werden wir mit Kirchzarten eigentlich regelrecht verwöhnt!!


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2007)

Freeagain schrieb:


> Insgesamt, man bedenke, 4500 Fahrer, war die Organisation doch ganz in Ordnung. Da habe ich in Italien (allerdings Strassenrennen) die Katastrophe erlebt: 1 schwerverletzter Streckenposten, Spitzengruppe stürzte komplett wegen chaotischer Organisation am Kreisverkehr, an den Ampeln machten Streckenposten Siesta, ich durfte zudem mit einem Basken eine Extraschleife von 4 km fahren, an der Verpflegungsstation war das Wasser ausgegangen, die Etappenrennen fingen ohne Grund viel später an...  Da werden wir mit Kirchzarten eigentlich regelrecht verwöhnt!!




Wahre Worte   Auch auf so manchem kleinen Mara ist die Orga schlechter. Und immer dran denken: Das sind Hunderte von Freiwilligen, die ihren Sonntag opfern! Die machen das 1x im Jahr und nicht täglich, da kann schon mal beim Anreichen was schiefgehen....

Von mir ein großes DANKESCHÖN an dieser Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (18. Juni 2007)

Kann an die ORGA auch nur einen Lob ablassen .... dafür das es auf Ehrenamtlicher / Freiwilliger Basis stattfindet war es echt klasse. An den Verpflegungspunkten hab ich reichlich gedränge erlegt, welche ich gleich durchfahren bin. Es leben die Selstverpfleger  

Achja, auf der HP der Badischen Zeitung sind die ersten Bilder online ....

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/gallery/index.php?folder=51-15694914


----------



## aka (18. Juni 2007)

-


----------



## Kette-rechts (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand zufällig jemand Bilder vom Start des Short Tracks von Block 52 (3. gestartete Block). Ich war überraschenderweise ganz vorne mit dabei, leider hatte ich meinen Fotographen am Ziel postiert.
Wär super, wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt jemand auf den Auslöser gedrückt hätte.

Gruss
Claudius


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Juni 2007)

Ehrenamtlich und freiwillig bedeutet nur, dass man sich dafür nicht
als angestellter bei einem Arbeitgeber anmelden muss. Die bekommen
wohl schon ihre 10,-  pro Stunde netto auf die Hand. 

Thb


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2007)

Wir sollten aber das Thema hier lassen, dazu gibt es schon einen Fred. Hier solls um die Veranstalltung gehen, nicht ums Rumweinen über den Preis... Wem´s zu teuer ist, der kann ja weg bleiben.


----------



## Thunderbird (18. Juni 2007)

Ich hab nix gezahlt. Mir ist der Preis egal.

Schönes Wetter hatten wir. Interessante Effekte gab es durch die Mischung
von Schlamm und Sonne. Wer hatte noch am Abend weiße Flecken auf 
rotem Sonnenbrand?  

Thb


----------



## mister Ti (18. Juni 2007)

Hm, also ich hab im Ziel beim PowerTrack genau 85,3 km auf dem Tacho gehabt. 
Bietet jemand mehr?
Was war jetzt falsch, die Einstellung meines Tachos oder die Streckenlänge?
Die Angaben im Streckenprofil und die auf dem Kurs stimmten auch nicht überein.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (18. Juni 2007)

Zwar OT, aber Thunderbirds Vermutung ist falsch:
Für die unterstützenden Vereine gibts Kohle in die Vereinskasse, nicht wirklich viel und nix auf die Hand der Helfer.


----------



## keroson (18. Juni 2007)

TB hat teilweise recht. Wie jedes Jahr war die nächstjährige Abiklasse aus Kiza als Helfer beteiligt und wir bekommen dafür eienn Stundenlohn von 8-9 Euro oder so für die Abikasse...

zum Rennen (Marathon):
war ja echt ne "tolle" Idee die der Bennny un Andre Rudiger da hatten als sie gleich nachem Start so n tempo gemacht haben und n paar  gemeint haben sie müssten voll hinterher...det wars dann mit gemütlich einrollen... (die 2 Rudigers hab ich erst am Stollenbach wieder getroffen, dann mit Plattfuss)
naja selber bin ich eigendlich net zufriden, Beine haben gestimmt, Material net (und dadurch auch später die Motivation auch nicht mehr...)...
Als 25 und 26 (gesamt) bin ich durech die Zwischenzeiten gefahren, dann kamen die Pannen und damit war ne Top 30 Plazierung hin.
zum sieg bei den Junioren hats trotzdem gerreicht aber da war das Feld auch nur mittelmäßig

zur Organisation: naja vor 2 Jahren durften ich noch als Klassen 2. hoch auf Podest, det war diesmal net drin, statdessen wurde man mit nem Sachpreis und nem schnellen Händeschütteln "abgespeist". Gut kann ich verstehen, dass man keine STundenlange Siegerehrung machen will....schade fand ichs trotzdem, gab kein g'scheites Bild für fotoalbu,m


----------



## jever (19. Juni 2007)

Schaut man sich die Ergebnisse des gesamten Feldes an, zB vergleicht man die verschiedenen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von Ultra, Power und Marathon, scheint sich der PowerTrack als die Strecke für eher ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer zu entwickeln.

Hinsichtlich der Verpflegung, traditionsmässig plärrt in Todtnau der Lautsprecher wahnsinnig laut und die Helfer können sich gegenseitig schwerlich hören geschweige denn verstehen, entsprechend richtet sich alles nach dem Gebrüll. Todtnau steht nicht für die ansonsten spitzenmässige Verpflegung und sehr verständnisvolle und freundliche Verpflegung die man ansonsten auf der Strecke hat. Weniger Dezibel würde Todtnau und der Komunikation zw. Teilnehmeren und freiwilligen Helfern gut tun.

Im Ziel, ging mal wieder der Hefezopf aus und neu diesmal auch das Wasser in den Duschen.

Insgesamt ist die Orga und vor allem die Freundlichkeit und Stimmung des UltraBike's einfach klasse und sehr vorbildlich. Für eine Massenveranstaltung mit diesem Streckennetz/ Angebot ist das wirklich bemwerkenswert!

Danke (!!) an die vielen gut gelaunten und freundlichen Helferlein ohne die eine solche Verantstaltung nie möglich wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (19. Juni 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Und, wie lief es?
> Bei mir ging gar nichts.
> Erst Lunge zu, dann Krämpfe bis zum Zwangshalt.
> So schlecht war ich seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr.
> ...



Hi

Oje, da hattest aber echt Pech bzw. nen arg ungünstigen Tag erwischt. 

Bei mir ists genial gelaufen beim Shorttrack, bin fast nur links gefahren und konnte richtig gut durchziehen Uphill und auch sonst wars echt ok! 

Das einzige was mir nicht ganz so gefallen hat war meine Reifenwahl. Hab hinten den Ralph draufgehabt und des war bissle ein Geeiere besonders bei der letzen Abfahrt, hab die nit gekannt und hätte nit gedacht dass es doch recht matschig ist. Aber egal, war nit wirklich schlimm. 

Grüße
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Sascha9289 (19. Juni 2007)

keroson schrieb:


> zum Rennen (Marathon):
> war ja echt ne "tolle" Idee die der Bennny un Andre Rudiger da hatten als sie gleich nachem Start so n tempo gemacht haben und n paar  gemeint haben sie müssten voll hinterher...det wars dann mit gemütlich einrollen... (die 2 Rudigers hab ich erst am Stollenbach wieder getroffen, dann mit Plattfuss)
> naja selber bin ich eigendlich net zufriden, Beine haben gestimmt, Material net (und dadurch auch später die Motivation auch nicht mehr...)...
> Als 25 und 26 (gesamt) bin ich durech die Zwischenzeiten gefahren, dann kamen die Pannen und damit war ne Top 30 Plazierung hin.
> zum sieg bei den Junioren hats trotzdem gerreicht aber da war das Feld auch nur mittelmäßig



Naja, so hatte ich mir eigentlich auch mein Rennen vorgestellt. Wollte eigentlich das letzte Jahr bei den Junioren vorne verbringen. Am Ende war ich bestimmt einer der ersten im Ziel. Aber leider hinter der Linie, und nie durch die Linie hindurch... oder so


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Juni 2007)

jever schrieb:


> Schaut man sich die Ergebnisse des gesamten Feldes an, zB vergleicht man die verschiedenen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von Ultra, Power und Marathon, scheint sich der PowerTrack als die Strecke für eher ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer zu entwickeln.


Das kann man doch auf Grund der völlig unterschiedlichen Strecken
gar nicht vergleichen. Oder meinst du die schnelle Leistungsabnahme
nach hinten hin? 

_
*Im Ziel, ging mal wieder der Hefezopf aus *
_
Sorry, hatte Hunger.   

*und neu diesmal auch das Wasser in den Duschen.*
Das war ich nicht! Habe mich am Waschbecken gewaschen. 

@ Schwarzwa.biker: Der Sebastian hatte ja das gleiche Problem.
Ich fahre nur noch Maxxis Rancheros, das sind _richtige_ Reifen.

@ keroson: Glückwunsch zum AK-Sieg!

Thb


----------



## EdiBoleti (21. Juni 2007)

mister Ti schrieb:


> Hm, also ich hab im Ziel beim PowerTrack genau 85,3 km auf dem Tacho gehabt.
> Bietet jemand mehr?
> Was war jetzt falsch, die Einstellung meines Tachos oder die Streckenlänge?
> Die Angaben im Streckenprofil und die auf dem Kurs stimmten auch nicht überein.



Also wir hatten beim Marathon in übereinstimmung mit 2 weiteren fahrern 82km und 2100hm. Also auch nicht dem Streckenprofil entsprechend.


----------



## keroson (21. Juni 2007)

jever schrieb:


> Im Ziel, ging mal wieder der Hefezopf aus und neu diesmal auch das Wasser in den Duschen.



Mensch der Zopf war echt gut, hatte davon glaub ich 10 Scheiben oder so... 

Naja und die duschen, einfach nur besch***

@Tb Danke


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juni 2007)

Hi 

_@ Schwarzwa.biker: Der Sebastian hatte ja das gleiche Problem._

Ja, er hats mir erzählt. 
Naja vorne hatte ich den Nobby drauf aber hinten wars halt..  

_Ich fahre nur noch Maxxis Rancheros, das sind richtige Reifen.
_

Der cännondäler hatte die drauf in Ki.Za. Hab sie mir später mal angeschaut - Sehen schon echt gut aus vom Profil her. 

Grüße


----------



## lopeng (21. Juni 2007)

EdiBoleti schrieb:


> Also wir hatten beim Marathon in übereinstimmung mit 2 weiteren fahrern 82km und 2100hm. Also auch nicht dem Streckenprofil entsprechend.



Also ich hatte beim Marathon 78,75km stehen, hm weiß ich nicht. Allerdings waren die km- Angaben der Zwischenstücke, sowie der Verpflegungspunkte extrem unterschiedlich. Von 500 meter bis knapp 5 kilometer war alles dabei!!


----------



## Freeagain (22. Juni 2007)

Einer unserer Fahrer wunderte sich über 81 km auf dem Tacho. Scheint wohl was dran zu sein!


----------



## keroson (22. Juni 2007)

und mich wunderst wieso mir die letzten paar km so schwer vorkamen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mar1kus (24. Juni 2007)

so dann möchte ich auch mal meinen erlebnisbericht von meiner ersten teilnahme am black forest abliefern.

auf den ersten metern fühlten sich meine beine noch recht bescheiden an, dies könnte aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich dem hohen tempo der ersten startgruppe wohl etwas überfordert war. daher musste ich das peleton schon im ersten drittel des ersten anstieges reißen lassen. 
als ich dann aber meinen eigenen rythmus gefunden hatte lief es von km zu km besser. 
an der lochrütte angekommen sagte mir mein tacho dann, dass ich vor meinem eigenen zeitplan lag und auf einem kurs von unter 6h für den ultra lag.
dieses tempo konnte ich dann auch ohne nennenswerte übersäuerungen halten.
leider machte ich dann im anstieg zum kaiserberg die bekanntschaft mit der defekthexe. beim schalten auf den kleinsten gang sprang die kette über und verklemmte sich zwischen speichen und zahnkranz. da es mir nicht gelang die kette wieder raus zu bekommen blieb mir nix aus als das rad zu schultern und bis kurz vor bernau zu fuß zurück zu legen, wo mir meine freundin dann das nötige werkzeug an die strecke brachte. die knapp 4km mit dem rad auf dem rücken, die wartezeit bis meine freundin mit dem werkzeug da war und ich den defekt behoben hatte kostete mich 45min. )-: 
nachdem ich wieder im rennen war konnte ich meinen rythmus wieder finden und mein tempo sogar nochmals steigern. und auch dank der guten hilfe von einem streckenposten der meiner freundin per handy den weg an die strecke erklärte, sowie meiner freundin die mich erstklassig versorgte (so dass ich an den verpflegungsstellen nicht anhalten musste) konnte ich trotz defektes noch eine zeit von 6:13h fahren. mein persönliches ziel von unter 6h hatte ich zwar verfehlt, aber zum glück nur auf der ergebnisliste. 

fazit: perfektes wetter, perfekte organisation, freundliche helfer, eine schöne und gut abgesicherte strecke, ein wahnsinns erlebnis... welches ich 2008 mit sicherheit wiederholen werde.

gruss markus


----------



## mar1kus (24. Juni 2007)

aufgezogen hatte ich vorne maxxis larson tt 2,1bar und hinten maxxis ranchero ebenfalls mit 2,1bar. diese reifenwahl erwies sich als perfekt. super traktion in allen streckenbereichen und super kurvengripp bei geringem rollwiderstand.


----------



## Stromberg (25. Juni 2007)

In der Ausschreibung hieß es, dass Preisgelder in der Woche nach dem Rennen überwiesen würden, wenn man seine Bankverbindung angibt. Hat jemand von Euch sein Preisgeld bekommen?


----------



## keroson (25. Juni 2007)

noch keine Kontoauszüge da, aber wahrscheinlich gibts da sowieso net viel, man zahl 50Euro startgeld und bekommt 40 Euro Preisgeld....

appropo, am freitag war ja in Kirchzartzen short race für "Bennys Freunde"... der erste hat 5k, der 2. 4k, der 3. 3k, 2. 1k und der fünfte hat immernoch n halbes MOnatsgehalt bekommen...


----------



## EdiBoleti (29. Juni 2007)

Was ich auch noch sagen wollte!!!
Ich war ja nicht der schnellste auf der strecke. Und von daher passierten viele leute vor mir die Strecke. Aber was mir garnicht gefallen hat war der große haufen müll der einfach von den meisten auf den boden geworfen wurde.
Da waren die ganzen riegel, und Gel´s usw. Das es in den verpfegungsstellen so aussieht ok. Da muss sowiesoaufgerümt werden. Aber im Wald!!!!
Vor allem habe ich einen von den Short track Spitzenleuten gesehen der kurz vor der letzen verplegungsstelle seine lehre Trinkflasche einfach in den Wald geworfen hat. Nicht an den Straßenrand, nein richtig in den Wald. Leider konnte ich nicht seine Nummer sehen. 
ich denke das es schon möglich währe etwas mehr rücksicht auf die Umwelt zu nehmen. Ich denke zwar das eine Reinigungstour gestartet wurde aber trotzdem wird zimlich viel zurückbleibe, und über die Jahre samelt sich dann was an.

Gruß


----------



## cännondäler__ (29. Juni 2007)

@ediBoletti:
Scheinbar wohnt in einem gut trainierten Körper nicht unbedingt ein wacher Geist! Und arrogante Ignoranten gibt es leider überall!
Ich denke es bricht sich keiner einen Zacken aus der Krone wenn er ein wenig über sein Tun nachdenkt. Habe auch keine Lust meinen Sport auf einer Müllhalde auszuüben! 

cännondäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Juni 2007)

EdiBoleti schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch sagen wollte!!!
> Ich war ja nicht der schnellste auf der strecke. Und von daher passierten viele leute vor mir die Strecke. Aber was mir garnicht gefallen hat war der große haufen müll der einfach von den meisten auf den boden geworfen wurde.
> Da waren die ganzen riegel, und Gel´s usw. Das es in den verpfegungsstellen so aussieht ok. Da muss sowiesoaufgerümt werden. Aber im Wald!!!!
> Vor allem habe ich einen von den Short track Spitzenleuten gesehen der kurz vor der letzen verplegungsstelle seine lehre Trinkflasche einfach in den Wald geworfen hat. Nicht an den Straßenrand, nein richtig in den Wald. Leider konnte ich nicht seine Nummer sehen.
> ...



andere zu erziehen oder manieren beizubringen wird man nicht erreichen... wenn jemand so alt ist , dass er sich ein eigenes bike leisten kann wird sich da nicht mehr viel ändern...

also bei sich selbst anfangen und sich so benehmen wie man es von den anderen erwarten würde...

wenn viele sich so verhalten ist das schonmal ein guter anfang...

joe


----------



## rascal92 (2. Juli 2007)

Dieses Jahr schent es mir aber extrem.

Ich habe noch nie so viel Müll auch noch Wochen nach dem Event in Wald liegen sehen.
Ein härteres Durchgreifen der Streckenposten und eindringlicheres Kommunizieren der zu erwartenden Disqualifikation beim gedankenlosen Müll verteilen halte ich auch hinsichtlich des Image Schadens, der bei Nicht-Bikern bei solch eines Zustands der Rennstrecke entsteht, für unabdingbar.
In Offenburg wurde der Wahn noch auf die Spitze getrieben. Tausende Trinkflaschen, jede mit EINEM Schluck gefüllt und für jeden Fahrer (auch dem Allerletzten) an jeder Verpflegungsstelle... Abartig
Da mag sich der Ein oder Andere "flattiert" fühlen, einen Service wie in der Spitzengruppe zu erhalten, aber macht euch mal bewusst, was da an Rohstoffen verschleudert wird.

Nur mein halber Euro

Gruss,rascal92


----------



## bähr83 (2. Juli 2007)

Dass das Problem von den Trinkflaschen kommt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Meine war übrigens voll 

Man sollte die Leute einfach konsequent rausschmeißen (Profis wie Freizeitradler) wenn sie ihr Zeug in den Wald werfen. Glaube kaum das man das anders lösen kann.


----------



## jever (3. Juli 2007)

Was für eine Aufregung.



> ...so viel Müll auch noch Wochen nach...


? Wo bitte genau ?

Es mag sein, dass *manche* "Elite"-Fahrer in ihrem Vorwärtsdrang unbedacht Flaschen in den Wald schmeissen -- die Allgemeinheit tut das sicher nicht.
Ergo: Freundliche Aufklärung der "Elite" wo sich Trinkflaschen entsorgen lassen. Im übrigen kann jeder das Reglement des Ultra Bike nachlesen, so vielleicht auch die Elite und deren Trainer und Betreuer.


----------



## mountainbike (3. Januar 2008)

ich will dieses jahr die marathon-distanz fahren, gibts hier irgendwelche infos, tipps und wie das so im schwarzwald abläuft?

bin dafür sehr dankbar 

bergpeter


----------



## kopfnikka67 (3. Januar 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> ich will dieses jahr die marathon-distanz fahren, gibts hier irgendwelche infos, tipps und wie das so im schwarzwald abläuft?
> 
> bin dafür sehr dankbar
> 
> bergpeter



  Es geht lange bergauf, kann sehr heiss werden und es werden viele Biker unterwegs ein


----------



## cännondäler__ (4. Januar 2008)

@bergpeter:
Das hat kopfnikka schön zusammengefasst! Wer es etwas ruhiger mag was den Traffic angeht und auf schönere Landschaft steht ist aber mit dem Powertrack besser bedient! Die paar Höhenmeter mehr dürften dann auch zu schaffen sein und die mehr-km relativieren sich dadurch, daß es sich überwiegend um Abfahrten handelt (Startpunkt liegt höher).
Die Atmosphäre der Veranstaltung brauchst Du trotzdem nicht missen: Auf den letzten Kilometern und vor allem auf der Dietenbach-Abfahrt zum Schluß wirst Du noch genug über die vielen Langsam-Fahrer fluchen (oder wir über Dich...?!?).
Zwecks Ausrüstung wurde hier schon Alles gesagt: 150mm-Federweg und Protektoren fahren die wenigsten!

cännondäler


----------



## mar1kus (9. Januar 2008)

So jungs ich bin für den ULTRA gemeldet, steh sogar schon in der Startliste !


----------



## mountainbike (10. Januar 2008)

erstmal danke @ cännondäler und kopfnikka67 

bin noch nicht angemeldet - aber geht das nur über dieses komische anmeldungsprogramm? 

so ne art anmeldung hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Reignman (11. Januar 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> erstmal danke @ cännondäler und kopfnikka67
> 
> bin noch nicht angemeldet - aber geht das nur über dieses komische anmeldungsprogramm?
> 
> so ne art anmeldung hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen



mountainbike, falscher Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (11. Januar 2008)

....


----------



## mountainbike (11. Januar 2008)

warum


----------



## cännondäler__ (12. Januar 2008)

@mountainbike:
Das mit der doofen Onlineanmeldung finde ich auch ärgerlich! 
Die Orga verschickt allerdings an "Altkunden" Ausschreibungen mit Anmeldeformulare. Auch auf der Bike-Aktiv-Messe im Frühjahr in Freiburg gibt es einen Info-Stand, der auch Anmeldungen entgegennimmt.

cännondäler


----------



## Hunter74 (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen !

Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieses Jahr auch wieder die Deutsche Feuerwehrmeisterschaft an diesen Event angegliedert ist ?
Konnte diesbezüglich leider noch keine weiteren Infos finden  

Gruß & schon mal Danke ...

Sven


----------



## absoluter anfän (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hab 2 fragen:
 1. Ich will in diese Jahr den marathon bestreiten.Da ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin was Mountainbiken angeht ,würde ich gerne mal die Strecke abfahren.
Kann mir jemand die genaue Route hier rein schreiben???Ich komm aus Freiburg also ein bisschen kenn ich mich aus.
2. Wie sieht das beim Marathon mit Zeitlimit aus? Gibt es ein limit in dem man die 
strecke fahren muss oder ist es egal wann man ankommt???

Vielen dank schon mal ,falls jemand zurückschreibt!


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Februar 2008)

Zur genauen Route:

www.ultra-bike.de

Unter "Teilnehmer" und "Strecken" findest du alles weitere samt Karte.

Ich würde dir als Marathonpremiere eher den Short Track empfehlen. Ich habe vor 8 Jahren zwar auch auf der Marathonstrecke mein Debüt gehabt, aber dafür ist sie schon etwas zu heftig. Spätestens der letzte, ewig lange  steile Anstieg ist schon ein mühsamer Kampf gegen sich selbst und schwindende Kräfte und aufkommende Krämpfe...meist auch wenn man die Strecke vorher eher gemütlich gefahren ist.


----------



## absoluter anfän (24. Februar 2008)

@ Haferstroh

Danke,  die karte bei ultrabike.de hab ich auch schon gesehen.Das hilft ja nicht wirklich weiter wenn,  man die Strecke abfahren will. Ich dachte das jemand vielleicht eine genaue beschreibung hat. Gibt es eigentlich ein Zeitlimit?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Februar 2008)

Zeitlimit  
Guckst du da  
http://www.ultra-bike.de/Ausschreibung.4.0.html

"Klug*******rmodus an" Die Strecke geht bergauf, bergab, das sollte doch reichen  
Wichtige Teilstücke kennt man wenn man aus Freiburg ist und die kannste dann auch abfahren "Klug*******rmodus aus"  


Cu auf der Strecke


----------



## [email protected]!t (24. Februar 2008)

absoluter anfän schrieb:


> Ich will in diese Jahr den marathon bestreiten.Da ich ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin was Mountainbiken angeht ,würde ich gerne mal die Strecke abfahren.
> Kann mir jemand die genaue Route hier rein schreiben???Ich komm aus Freiburg also ein bisschen kenn ich mich aus.



hier der gps track

ich habe auch vor den short track bissel zu trainieren, wenn du kein gps hast kannst du ja evtl. mal mit mir mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lopeng (25. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub er redet vom Marathon, nicht vom Short Track, hast du die GPS Daten auch?


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. Februar 2008)

lopeng schrieb:


> Ich glaub er redet vom Marathon, nicht vom Short Track, hast du die GPS Daten auch?



 

bitte


----------



## lopeng (25. Februar 2008)

Danke


----------



## atomic66 (28. Februar 2008)

Kannst Du was mit GPS Daten anfangen ??

Gruß
Ben


----------



## absoluter anfän (29. Februar 2008)

Ja kann ich, vielen Dank!
Dann werd ich jetzt mal schauen ob ich den Marathon fahren kann.


----------



## atomic66 (1. März 2008)

Dann schick mir mal eine E-Mail. bezüglich Deiner Adresse, dann werde ich DIr die Daten von der Marathonrunde rüberschicken. Kann allerdings noch ein paar Tage dauern da mein Notebook momentan streickt und da alle GPS daten drauf sind.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pauline (6. Mai 2008)

Hi, hab auch noch ne Frage zum Ultrabike in Kirchzarten.Ich bin dort noch nie mitgefahren und überlege grad für welche Strecke ich mich anmelden soll (77 km, 88 km, oder 116 km) Wie sieht es technisch aus, welche ist da am schwierigsten?


----------



## deusaixmachina (6. Mai 2008)

Pauline schrieb:


> Hi, hab auch noch ne Frage zum Ultrabike in Kirchzarten.Ich bin dort noch nie mitgefahren und überlege grad für welche Strecke ich mich anmelden soll (77 km, 88 km, oder 116 km) Wie sieht es technisch aus, welche ist da am schwierigsten?


Ich kenne nur Marathon und Short Track, die mehr oder weniger gleich sind. Sind wenig anspruchsvoll, was Technik angeht. Außer die Wiesenabfahrt nach Oberried kann schwierig werden, wenn man schon kaputt ist. 
Der Ultra ist mit Sicherheit die anspruchsvollste Strecke in allen Belangen.


----------



## sash73 (6. Mai 2008)

Pauline schrieb:


> Hi, hab auch noch ne Frage zum Ultrabike in Kirchzarten.Ich bin dort noch nie mitgefahren und überlege grad für welche Strecke ich mich anmelden soll (77 km, 88 km, oder 116 km) Wie sieht es technisch aus, welche ist da am schwierigsten?



hallole pauline

werde die 77km zum dritten mal fahren.ist sehr gut,gute höhenmeter,bisl trails,man muß gut einteilen.habe das am eigenen leib gespürt war mal auf einem teil der 88km,da gibts steigungen bis zu 26%,also bisl heftiger.
such dir was aus 

grüße sash


----------



## kopfnikka67 (6. Mai 2008)

Pauline schrieb:


> Hi, hab auch noch ne Frage zum Ultrabike in Kirchzarten.Ich bin dort noch nie mitgefahren und überlege grad für welche Strecke ich mich anmelden soll (77 km, 88 km, oder 116 km) Wie sieht es technisch aus, welche ist da am schwierigsten?



Wenn du Dir die Höhenprofile genau anschaust, kannst du gut ersehen was wo für Streckenteile/ Beschaffenheiten sind.
Ansonsten, schwierig wird es meistens, wenn die Kraft und Konzentration nachlässt  
Wenn du landschaftlich das rennen geniessen willst, d.h. ankommen und was vom drumherum mitbekommen ist wichtiger als Zeit, dann würde ich Power Track oder Ultra empfehlen.
Da sollte man aber konditionell richtig fit sein!!!
Auf der Short Track und Marathonstrecke ist "sehr" viel Gedränge.

Uwe


----------



## Pauline (6. Mai 2008)

Na ja, geniessen werde ich das Rennen vermutlich weniger, Zeit ist natürlich auch wichtig und ich denke ich werde mich für die 88 km entscheiden. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Mai 2008)

Gedränge ist überall bei so vielen Teilnehmern. Aber als Mädel hast Du ja
freie Startblock-Wahl und es gibt sogar einen eigenen Block nur für Mädels.
Hinten ist natürlich weniger Gedränge. Allerdings muss man mehr langsamere 
Fahrer überholen und hat nicht soviel Chancen, sich einem guten "Zug" 
anzuschliessen. Ich bin jedenfalls froh, in einen Block ziemlich weit vorne 
zu stehen 

Die Marathonstrecke selbst hat nur zwei "Schlüsselstellen":
1. Der zähe Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopf gleich zu Beginn
2. Die letzte Abfahrt kurz vor dem Ziel
Ah, ich vergass das Stadion, wo sich erstaunlich viele Fahrer hinlegen ;-)
Der Rest ist schönes Geradel durch schöne Natur mit guter Verpflegung
und netten Leuten die leider nur "Links, Links, Links" sagen können.


----------



## jever (8. Mai 2008)

Pauline schrieb:


> ...überlege grad für welche Strecke ich mich anmelden soll (77 km, 88 km, oder 116 km) Wie sieht es technisch aus, welche ist da am schwierigsten?


Bei guten Bedingungen ist da bei allen vier Strecken "technisch" nichst wirklich schwierig!

Unabhängig von der jeweiligen Distanz, alleine "technisch" gesehen sind Power und Ultra deutlich mehr fordernd als Short und Marathon.

ZB gibt's bei Power/ Ultra anteilig weniger Waldfahrstrassen, mehr schmalere Pasagen sowohl bergauf und bergab... richtig ist auch, dass landschaftlich Power und Ultra viel abwechlungsreicher und damit schöner sind (bedingt auch durch weniger Autobahn und mehr Auf'n'Ab auf den Strecken).

Um in den vollen Genuus von Stimmung am Rande der Strecken zu kommen ist Marathon und Ultra die Wahl, da ja beide starten und enden in Kirchzarten. So sind sie auch logistisch einfacher (kein Generve mit den dämlichen und unfreundlichen, prinzipiengeilen Fahrern & Helfern der grünen Sattelschlepper -- kein Spass, alles super eng und seriös mit den Burschen).

Für "normale" Marathonisti mit in guter Konditon, die sich einfach an der schönen Veranstaltung freuen wollen und einen hübschen Tag mit gleichgesinnten erleben möchten: Power Track.


----------



## deusaixmachina (8. Mai 2008)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ...und netten Leuten die leider nur "Links, Links, Links" sagen können.


Das liegt aber an langsamen Fahrern, die sich partout nicht rechts einreihen können und über die ganze Fahrbahn taumeln!!!!


----------



## eiji (12. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal in Kirchzarten mit, und hoffe die ULTRA-Strecke bringt ordentlich Fun.
Wie war das? "Quäl dich du Sau"  

Wie steht es mit Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten?
Eigentlich gibt es bei solchen Events immer ne Turnhalle oder sowas zum pennen. Die Webpage benennt den Camping-Platz, aber das is doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 

Ich brauche:
1. Platz für ne Iso-Matte
2. Ne Kloschüssel
3. In Abhängigkeit von 2. vielleicht nen Waschbecken  

Und ihr kennt ja den Angstschiss vorm Start 

Thk und wir sehen uns auf der Strecke. 
eiji


----------



## dominique (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo
 eine Frage zur 43km Strecke, kann diese auch mit der Starrgabel gefahren werden?
Danke für Infos
Gruss Dominique


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. Mai 2008)

Die am wenigsten von allen, 
weil mehr runter als hoch, 
aber man kann alles starr fahren.
Nur nicht mit superleicht-Reifen 
(gell, Memory)

Thb


----------



## 3791888 (22. Mai 2008)

Welche maximalen Steigungen sind denn auf der Ultra - 77 km Strecke vorhanden?


----------



## 3791888 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe mich für den 77 Kilometer Marathon angemeldet. Jetzt sehe ich mit Schrecken dass der Start schon um 8.15 Uhr erfolgt. Da ich 20 Kilometer von Kirchzarten in einem Hotel bin, wollte ich mal wissen wie es denn mit Parkplätzen in Kirchzarten am morgen aussieht und ab wieviel Uhr man in den Startblock kommt?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (5. Juni 2008)

3791888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mich für den 77 Kilometer Marathon angemeldet. Jetzt sehe ich mit Schrecken dass der Start schon um 8.15 Uhr erfolgt. Da ich 20 Kilometer von Kirchzarten in einem Hotel bin, wollte ich mal wissen wie es denn mit Parkplätzen in Kirchzarten am morgen aussieht und ab wieviel Uhr man in den Startblock kommt?



Von Freiburg rollt man mit dem Bike an  
Aber es gibt auch genügend Parkplätze neben dem Stadion.
In Deinen Startblock kannst du theoretisch schon am vorabend, sofern du nicht sehr weit vorne stehst


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Juni 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> In Deinen Startblock kannst du theoretisch schon am vorabend, sofern du nicht sehr weit vorne stehst


 Dann musst Du aber auch die ULTRA-Strecke fahren. Die starten nämlich schon um 7:30 aus den gleichen Strartblöcken ;-)


----------



## squirrel (7. Juni 2008)

3791888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe mich für den 77 Kilometer Marathon angemeldet. Jetzt sehe ich mit Schrecken dass der Start schon um 8.15 Uhr erfolgt. Da ich 20 Kilometer von Kirchzarten in einem Hotel bin, wollte ich mal wissen wie es denn mit Parkplätzen in Kirchzarten am morgen aussieht und ab wieviel Uhr man in den Startblock kommt?


Die Startblöcke sind recht übersichtlich. Ich glaube es sind immer 150 Starter. Nur für die ersten Startblöcke startet mit dem Startschuss die Zeitmessung, steht man weiter hinten, läuft die Zeit erst ab Überquerung der Start-Linie. Durch die übersichtliche Größe der Startblöcke kann man recht schnell relativ frei fahren.
Wir sind schon mehrfach mitgefahren und immer morgens mit dem Auto beigefahren. Parkplätze gibt es genug. Dennoch solltest du Zeit einplanen, denn wenn du auf dem Parkplatz bike-fertig bist musst du schonmal gut 10min rollen, bis du am Startblock bist - je nach dem, auf welcher Seite des Parkplatzes du stehst


----------



## 3791888 (9. Juni 2008)

Wann sollte man denn spätestens in den Startblock fahren?
15, 30 oder sogar 60 Minuten vorm Start.
Hatte eventuell gedacht ich würde mit dem Zug nach Kirchzarten kommen. Ankunft in Kirchzarten um 7.34 Uhr und Start ist um 8.15 Uhr! Würde das reichen??? Ist villeicht ein bischen knapp berechnet aber es fährt kein Zug früher an diesem Sonntag. Wenn man aber mit dem Wagen anreist, ab wieviel Uhr sollte man denn dann auf dem Parkplatz sein um stressfrei in den Startblock zu kommen?


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Juni 2008)

3791888 schrieb:


> Hatte eventuell gedacht ich würde mit dem Zug nach Kirchzarten kommen. Ankunft in Kirchzarten um 7.34 Uhr und Start ist um 8.15 Uhr! Würde das reichen???



Wenn du zum ersten Mal mitfährst, dann rechne mal mit ca. 8.45 Uhr Startzeit. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr aus Startblock 38 gestartet. Erster Marathon-Startblock war 20, dann in ca. 1,5 Min-Abständen. Die Startblöcke sind nicht überfüllt, also keine Notwendigkeit, zu früh reinzugehen.


----------



## mountainbike (11. Juni 2008)

weiß jemand, ob es nen organisierten transport vom zielort zum zweiten startort gibt?

shuttle-service oder so was ähnliches?

danke für infos

lg bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (11. Juni 2008)

mountainbike schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob es nen organisierten transport vom zielort zum zweiten startort gibt?
> 
> shuttle-service oder so was ähnliches?
> 
> ...



Kuckst du hier:
http://www.black-forest-ultra-bike.de/eip/pages/48_ausschreibung.php
(unter Teilnahmegebühr: "Im Startgeld inbegriffen sind: ..., Transfer nach Hinterzarten für Power Track und Short Track Teilnehmer, ...")

Gruss,
Eiji


----------



## mountainbike (11. Juni 2008)

hee super, danke - ging ja schnell 

ich hab gelesen und gelesen - aber das wohl irgendwie übersehen 

danke dir


----------



## goopher (11. Juni 2008)

Hat irgendjemand Lust am WE den short Track mit mir abzufahren?

LG


----------



## hokie (11. Juni 2008)

goopher schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand Lust am WE den short Track mit mir abzufahren?
> 
> LG



habe lust jedenfalls die abfahrt nach oberried vieleicht hochradeln nach rinken oder stollenbach und ab dort auf der strecke.


----------



## 3791888 (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo, hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, welche maximalen Steigungen auf der Marathonstrecke von 77 km sind?


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juni 2008)

3791888 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, welche maximalen Steigungen auf der Marathonstrecke von 77 km sind?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind es eh nur 3 oder 4 und alles im machbaren Bereich. Die erste ist halt ein bißchen lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbodiesel (12. Juni 2008)

goopher schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand Lust am WE den short Track mit mir abzufahren?
> 
> LG



Hallo zusammen,

nur zur Info: auf der Marathon und Short Track Strecke zwischen Raimartihof und Rinken wird zur Zeit der Weg neu gemacht. Die sprengen da wie wild rum und es sieht je nach "Tagesform" schlimm aus. Es haben sich schon einige die Reifen am scharfen Gestein ruiniert.
Der Weg wird aber zum Rennen wieder in fahrbaren Zustand gebracht.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Juni 2008)

3791888 schrieb:


> Hallo, hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung, welche maximalen Steigungen auf der Marathonstrecke von 77 km sind?



Also wirkliche Giftrampen gibts nicht. Einzig ein kurzer Schottertrail ist recht steil, der durch den losen Untergrund noch erschwert wird. Ich denke der hat so 18%, also deftig, aber fahrbar


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2008)

Wie ist der Streckenzustand z. Zt.? Die Woche über soll es ja relativ trocken bleiben....

Robert


----------



## boulder2002 (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab letztes Jahr an der dritten Verpflegungsstelle des Marathons eine Flasche gereicht bekommen, nachdem ich mich aus Block 38 weiter nach vorne gekämpft habe.

War das Zufall oder gibt es für die vorn Platzierten generell Flaschen ?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> War das Zufall oder gibt es für die vorn Platzierten generell Flaschen ?



Es gibt generell für *alle* Flaschen so lange der Vorrat halt reicht  

Uwe


----------



## boulder2002 (17. Juni 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Es gibt generell für *alle* Flaschen so lange der Vorrat halt reicht
> 
> Uwe



Hey super,
da ich dieses Jahr einiges weiter vorne starte, reicht's vielleicht sogar, wenn ich es recht gemütlich angehe.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Hey super,
> da ich dieses Jahr einiges weiter vorne starte, reicht's vielleicht sogar, wenn ich es recht gemütlich angehe.



Gemütlich  
Sascha (rotes Look Trikot) startet 2 Blocks vor Dir, also gib Gas und häng dich an ihn ran  
Ich starte auf dem Power Track im Mixed, wird sicher ne lustige Sache  
Uwe

Ps. Danke nochmal an jenne freiburg fürs 2. Trikot!


----------



## dominique (17. Juni 2008)

ich fahre die 43 km Strecke mit der Starrgabel, kann mir dazu jemand sagen wie die techn. Passagen mit Starrgabel zu fahren sind sofern es welche gibt 

Gruss 
Dominique


----------



## messias (17. Juni 2008)

Ist am Sonntag jemand aus Stuttgart auf der ULTRA-Strecke am Start?

Hab eh nix besseres zu tun und überleg mir grad spontan mitzufahren, quasi als Test für die Alpencrossform. Aber allein is natürlich auch doof...


----------



## boulder2002 (17. Juni 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Sascha (rotes Look Trikot) startet 2 Blocks vor Dir, also gib Gas und häng dich an ihn ran
> Ich starte auf dem Power Track im Mixed, wird sicher ne lustige Sache
> Uwe



Wieso startet Sascha vor mir, wenn ich letztes Jahr 40 Min. schneller war als er ? 
Egal, dann kann er wenigstens ohne etwaige Hindernisse voll durchstarten. 

Dir viel Spass beim gemischten Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Wieso startet Sascha vor mir, wenn ich letztes Jahr 40 Min. schneller war als er ?



Sag nur Mafia (Spätzleconnection)


----------



## dominique (17. Juni 2008)

Kann mir denn niemand etwas zu den techn. Passagen sagen, sofern es welche auf der 43er Runde gibt?

Danke


----------



## pille-palle (17. Juni 2008)

Sers zusammen,

fahre den Marathon auch das erste mal.

Wie ist denn bei "trockenen" Verhältnissen die Streckkenbeschaffenheit?
Sind vo/hi -> RacingRalphs i.O.?

Derzeitige Prognose ist 22°-27° Sonnig  Wäre schön wenn sich das Bewahrheitet!

Gruß 
pillepalle


----------



## kopfnikka67 (17. Juni 2008)

Hier die Antwort auf Deine Frage vom 19.05.08


> Hallo
> eine Frage zur 43km Strecke, kann diese auch mit der Starrgabel gefahren werden?
> Danke für Infos
> Gruss Dominique





Thunderbird schrieb:


> Die am wenigsten von allen,
> weil mehr runter als hoch,
> aber man kann alles starr fahren.
> Nur nicht mit superleicht-Reifen
> ...



Einfach mal ein bisschen blättern


----------



## keroson (17. Juni 2008)

Hmpf, Nachdem ich dieses Jahr keine Einladung bekommen hab, weil nur noch die ersten 8 jeder Strecke eingeladen werden war ich erstmal sauer, und hab mich nicht angemeldet... So wie es aber ausschaut lohnt es sich die 60 Euro überzogenen Startgebühren zu zahlen und den Short Track mitzufahren, weil die meisten starken Junioren ja in Italien sind . Mal schaun ob ich am Freitag bzw. Samstag noch nen Startplatz (für Startblock1  )bekomm, wenn nicht auch egal...

@dominiq: Technisch wirklich Schwierige passagen gibt es da nicht, das meiste ist Autobahn, und die paar Passsagen (nach dem Stollenbach und der "anstieg" nach Bärental verdiehnen den bezeichnung Technische Passage nicht.


----------



## dominique (18. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> Hmpf, Nachdem ich dieses Jahr keine Einladung bekommen hab, weil nur noch die ersten 8 jeder Strecke eingeladen werden war ich erstmal sauer, und hab mich nicht angemeldet... So wie es aber ausschaut lohnt es sich die 60 Euro überzogenen Startgebühren zu zahlen und den Short Track mitzufahren, weil die meisten starken Junioren ja in Italien sind . Mal schaun ob ich am Freitag bzw. Samstag noch nen Startplatz (für Startblock1  )bekomm, wenn nicht auch egal...
> 
> @dominiq: Technisch wirklich Schwierige passagen gibt es da nicht, das meiste ist Autobahn, und die paar Passsagen (nach dem Stollenbach und der "anstieg" nach Bärental verdiehnen den bezeichnung Technische Passage nicht.


Danke für die Info, da werde ich mal aus Startblock 56 mich nach vorne schreien müssen Achtung Links und Kette rechts
Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Kirchzarten nach Hinterzarten, muss nach Zielankunft noch das Auto in Hinterzarten holen, da ich dort Uebernachte


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juni 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es eigentlich von Kirchzarten nach Hinterzarten, muss nach Zielankunft noch das Auto in Hinterzarten holen, da ich dort Uebernachte



Es geht immer schön bergauf. Aber warum stellst du dein Auto nicht einfach in Kirchzarten ab ? Bißchen Zusatzbelastung nach dem Rennen fahren oder ähnliches ?


----------



## dominique (18. Juni 2008)

boulder2002 schrieb:


> Es geht immer schön bergauf. Aber warum stellst du dein Auto nicht einfach in Kirchzarten ab ? Bißchen Zusatzbelastung nach dem Rennen fahren oder ähnliches ?


Wird mir nichts anderes Uebrigbleiben als nach dem Rennen mit dem Zug oder mit Bike zurück nach Hinterzarten. Bis zur Sieger Ehrung sollte ich ja wieder zurück sein.


----------



## keroson (18. Juni 2008)

also evtl. könnte ich dich auch wieder mit hoch nehmen, ich fahr aber erst später hoch, weil meine Freundin bis um 16 Uhr chips einsammeln darf . Vielleicht können wir ja am Samstag schon ne kleine Runde drehen. Wenn du interessiert bist, können wir ja mal Handynr. austauschen.. schreibst mir halt ne pm. Ansonsten bin ich der Bergamontfahrer der blaue Barends montiert hat 

Tante Edit sagt: MItfahrt gegen Probefahr auf deinem Titantraum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pille-palle (19. Juni 2008)

Sers....

bei uns ist ein Kumpel abgesprungen. Zahn OP 

D.h. wir hätten von Sa. auf So. noch ein Einzelzimmer frei.
Wer Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden.

grüze pillepalle


----------



## Stompy (19. Juni 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> ich fahre die 43 km Strecke mit der Starrgabel, kann mir dazu jemand sagen wie die techn. Passagen mit Starrgabel zu fahren sind sofern es welche gibt
> 
> Gruss
> Dominique



Es sind schon Leute den Marathon mit nem Sporttourer gefahren, soviel zum Thema "Mountainbike-Marathon". 
Bei trockenem Wetter, mit ein bisschen technischem Können und seltenem Absteigen sollten zumindest Marathon und Short Track auch mit dem Cyclocrosser fahrbar sein.


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juni 2008)

@ Stompy: die Strecke ist zwar kack einfach (leider dieses Jahr noch mehr Asphalt), 
aber alles wird schwierig, wenn man es schnell genug fährt.
Ich war sehr glücklich über meine Gabelwahl. Hat mir bergab immerhin 
noch einen Gratisplatz gebracht und die letzten Kilometer über die 
Hoppelwiese waren auch erträglich.

War auch froh, dass ich bei der Sau Hitze nur die Kinderstrecke gefahren bin.
So war es eine lockere Sache, die mir nicht weh getan hat. Habe leider
gleich vor Titisee auf Grund eines Staus die Führungsgruppe verloren
(Durchfahrt als 63.) und bin dann schön nach Puls mein Ding gefahren. 
Letztes Jahr hätte ich mit der Zeit noch in der AK (alte Säcke 1) gewonnen, 
so war's nur der Dritte, aber dafür ohne Stress. Man macht das ja freiwillig. 

Der Fabian Strecker hat ja wieder eine Hammer Zeit hingelegt.
Aus dem wird mal was.

Ergebnisse: http://services.datasport.com/2008/mtb/black/

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Juni 2008)

Gratulation THB
Für das, das du kurzfristig eingesprungen bist 
Persönlich hab ich es nicht ganz geschafft unter 5h auf dem Power Track zu bleiben5h18.
Immer diese Krämpfe 

Uwe


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juni 2008)

Hey Uwe - sorry, dass ich vor dem Start keine Zeit hatte.
Das Rad vom Eiermann ist uns auf der B31 bei Tempo 100 weggeflogen
und wir waren etwas in Hektik. War wie durch ein Wunder aber
nur der Vorerreifen aufgerissen. Votec Qualitätsarbeit halt.


Gruß,
G


----------



## keroson (22. Juni 2008)

@ THB: ich glaub du hast mich irgendwo über die Wiesen runter nach Oberried  überholt, und mir dann noch fast ne halbe Minute abgenommen, nicht schlecht.
Kann es sein, das du dich zum Raimartiehof hoch, zumindest unten an den ersten aussem 52 Block gehängt hast, so ein Cube fahrer. Ich glaub ihr habt irgendwo zwischen Bärental und Raimartiehof zu mir aufgeschlossen, und ich hab mich dann hinter den Cube Fahrer gehängt, bis es mir an dem Anstieg nachem Raimartiehof bei Gefühöten 60° den Stecker gezogen hat. Naja ich bin ganz zufrieden, 15. Gesamt, 6. bei den Herren, da hab ich n den letzten Wochen doch nicht so viel Substanz gelassen, als ich dachte. (Sport-Abi, Knieprellung, mündl. Abi und kaum zeit zum Biken..)

Kommst du nächste Woche nach Neustadt? Wir haben uns echt viel Mühe beim Strecken bauen gegeben und es hat sich mMn wirklich gelohnt (zugegeben einfach ist das Teilstück das nur im Tälercup (nicht kids-cup) gefahren wird nicht

Tante Edit sagt: Gratisplatz wegen Gabel?  Der Fehler ag da bei mir... der alte racing ralph den ich drauf hatte, war nicht so der Hit, grade in den Schotterkurven hat ich immer das Gefühl als ober der Reifen walken würde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> bis es mir an dem Anstieg nachem Raimartiehof bei Gefühöten 60° den Stecker gezogen hat.



  60 grad 
Da kann ich dir vollkommen recht geben, so ging es mir zw. todtnau und Knöpflesbrunnen 
Da halfen auch die ganzen Duschen am Wegesrand nix mehr 

Uwe


----------



## sash73 (22. Juni 2008)

aber mindestens 60grad waren es an paar stellen

@THB

na da hast aber reingehauen,glückwunsch.


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> @ THB: ich glaub du hast mich irgendwo über die Wiesen runter nach Oberried  überholt, und mir dann noch fast ne halbe Minute abgenommen, nicht schlecht.


Ach DU warst das! Na wenn ich das gewusst hätte...
Warst ja flott unterwegs.



keroson schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: Gratisplatz wegen Gabel?  Der Fehler lag da bei mir... der alte racing ralph den ich drauf hatte, war nicht so der Hit, grade in den Schotterkurven hat ich immer das Gefühl als ober der Reifen walken würde...


Na ja - ohne Gabel hätte ich auch nicht so locker weg fahren können.
Bin ja schon beim Downhill zum Stollenbacher Hof hinter Dir gehangen
und dann das ganze Stück nach Oberried. Auf dem harten Schotter 
warst du eigentlich richtig flott, aber als es dann etwas gröber wurde 
war bei Dir voll die Bremse drin. Der miese Reifen erklärt natürlich viel.
Ich bin mit meinem labbrigen Speed King hinten auch ein paar mal gedriftet,
aber auf der Wiese waren 2,2" dann halt echt gut.



keroson schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das du dich zum Raimartiehof hoch, zumindest unten an den ersten aussem 52 Block gehängt hast, so ein Cube fahrer. Ich glaub ihr habt irgendwo zwischen Bärental und Raimartiehof zu mir aufgeschlossen, und ich hab mich dann hinter den Cube Fahrer gehängt


Na ja, richtig drangehängt habe ich mich nicht, so wie der Dominik von
hinten ankam. Hatte einfach keine Lust auf Stress. Aber ich habe euch
zugerufen, dass es ein Hobbyfahrer ist und dass ihr dranbleiben sollt.
Dachte mir, dass ihr euch da schön schwarz fahren werdet. 



keroson schrieb:


> Kommst du nächste Woche nach Neustadt?


Bin gemeldet. Mal schauen ob's hinhaut.
Neugierig auf die Strecke bin ich auf jeden Fall.
Darf man mit Fully kommen?

Thb

@ sash73: "Keine Schmerzen" ist mein Motto, dieses Jahr. 
Reingehauen wird nur für's Team.


----------



## keroson (22. Juni 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Na ja - ohne Gabel hätte ich auch nicht so locker weg fahren können.
> Bin ja schon beim Downhill zum Stollenbacher Hof hinter Dir gehangen
> und dann das ganze Stück nach Oberried. Auf dem harten Schotter
> warst du eigentlich richtig flott, aber als es dann etwas gröber wurde
> ...


Ich hatt eigendlich das Gefühl, das ich in den Kurven immer komplett rausnehmen musste. Speedking bin ich letztes JAhr Gefahren und hat mMn zu viel Rollwiederstand, und ich hatte dann noch ein 5mm Riss drin und musste ein Schlauch einziehen. Ich hab halt den LRS mit dem ich sonst immer Rennen fahr, zu felixthewolf geschickt, weil ich eine Felge geschrottet hab (5cm Riss im rr 08), und mir wars dann gestern abend zu blöd, noch die Reifen zu wechseln.



Thunderbird schrieb:


> Na ja, richtig drangehängt habe ich mich nicht, so wie der Dominik von
> hinten ankam. Hatte einfach keine Lust auf Stress. Aber ich habe euch
> zugerufen, dass es ein Hobbyfahrer ist und dass ihr dranbleiben sollt.
> Dachte mir, dass ihr euch da schön schwarz fahren werdet.


Ich war heil froh als er gekommen ist, und konnte ihn bis zum Raimartiehof auch gut halten, gerade in den flachstücken davor, konnt ich seinen WIndschatten richtig gut ausnutzen. Falls er mitließt, dankeschön 




Thunderbird schrieb:


> Bin gemeldet. Mal schauen ob's hinhaut.
> Neugierig auf die Strecke bin ich auf jeden Fall.
> Darf man mit Fully kommen?
> 
> Thb


Du darfst natürlich mit Fully kommen, nur weiß ich nicht ob es sich wirklich lohnt. Letztes Jahr gab es Kritik, weil zu viel Wurzeln, die nicht ganz einfach zu fahren waren, drin waren. Also haben wir den Großteil davon rausgemacht, die downhills flowiger, Anleger reingebaut etc. 
Wenn du ein race Fully, mit straffer Plattform hast, das Bergauf auch wirklich nicht Wippt, (mein Bike für nächstes Jahr, Bergamont evolve Team, Stramme Abstimmung + Plattform die nur bei wirklich groben Dinger aufmacht) dann würd ich mit Fully fahren, ansonsten gehts halt ziemlich lange hoch...


----------



## Stompy (22. Juni 2008)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Stompy: die Strecke ist zwar kack einfach (leider dieses Jahr noch mehr Asphalt),
> aber alles wird schwierig, wenn man es schnell genug fährt.
> Ich war sehr glücklich über meine Gabelwahl. Hat mir bergab immerhin
> noch einen Gratisplatz gebracht und die letzten Kilometer über die
> Hoppelwiese waren auch erträglich.



Hehe, ich hab nie behauptet dass man mit dem Tourenrad irgendwie schnell wäre, nur dass die Strecke fahrbar ist. 
Außerdem macht es einfach mehr Spass mit vernünftigem Equipment bergab das Gas stehen lassen zu können. 

Gratuliere zum schönen Ergebniss, auch wenns "ohne Stress" erfahren war.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2008)

Man war das heiß.... Aber die Heimfahrt FR-HH war bei dem Wetter auch nicht der Bringer. Keine Meinung was jetzt anstrengender war, der Ultra oder die BAB. Erst 6 Std. Biken und dann noch 7 Std. Autofahrn


----------



## dominique (23. Juni 2008)

hoffe, dass ich im nächsten Jahr aus einem vorderen Startblock fahren kann. Dass war Stress auf der ganzen Strecke, manchmal kein durchkommen weil einfach kein platz. 
Auch wenn es nur 43 km waren, Starr wäre ganz klar eine schlechte Wahl gewesen,


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2008)

dominique schrieb:


> hoffe, dass ich im nächsten Jahr aus einem vorderen Startblock fahren kann. Dass war Stress auf der ganzen Strecke, manchmal kein durchkommen weil einfach kein platz.
> Auch wenn es nur 43 km waren, Starr wäre ganz klar eine schlechte Wahl gewesen,



Ich fand die Strecke (Ultra) dieses Jahr doch recht ruppig...


----------



## TTT (24. Juni 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo genau die letzte Zwischenzeitnahme (Hennenb.) auf dem PowerTrack war?


----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Juni 2008)

Ca. 1km nach dem Zusammenschluß mit der Mara Strecke.
Können auch ein paar meter mehr oder weniger gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (24. Juni 2008)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Ca. 1km nach dem Zusammenschluß mit der Mara Strecke.
> Können auch ein paar meter mehr oder weniger gewesen sein



Danke! Durch Deinen Hinweis hab ich mir das Höhenprofil des Marathon mal angeschaut und da ist das eingetragen.

Irgendwie hat die km-Angabe auch überhaupt nicht mit meinem Tacho übereingestimmt. Lag das daran, daß ich neue Reifen hatte oder stimmt die Angabe vom Veranstalter nicht?
Weiß jemand, ob man ein genaueres Höhenprofil bekommen kann? Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand aufgezeichnet? Irgendwie hatte ich verschiedentlich Probleme, die genaue Position in einer Steigung abzuschätzen. Mit Krämpfen war das ganz schön hart...


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2008)

Also auf der Ultra hatte ich erst mehr auf dem Tacho als angegeben (bis zu max. 3 Km Abweichung) und die Differenz wurde dann im 2. Teil der Strecke immer weniger. Am Ende stimmte es dann fast überein.  (Tacho 114,4, Angabe 116 und nein: es gab kein Tragepassagen  ).


----------



## Stromberg_fan (24. Juni 2008)

Schau mal hier. Da gibts bestimmt auch noch GPS-Daten von den anderen Strecken.
Die KM Angaben stimmen in der Regel eigentlich schon.


----------



## nikerider (24. Juni 2008)

keroson schrieb:


> @ THB: ich glaub du hast mich irgendwo über die Wiesen runter nach Oberried  überholt, und mir dann noch fast ne halbe Minute abgenommen, nicht schlecht.
> Kann es sein, das du dich zum Raimartiehof hoch, zumindest unten an den ersten aussem 52 Block gehängt hast, so ein Cube fahrer. Ich glaub ihr habt irgendwo zwischen Bärental und Raimartiehof zu mir aufgeschlossen, und ich hab mich dann hinter den Cube Fahrer gehängt, bis es mir an dem Anstieg nachem Raimartiehof bei Gefühöten 60° den Stecker gezogen hat. Naja ich bin ganz zufrieden, 15. Gesamt, 6. bei den Herren, da hab ich n den letzten Wochen doch nicht so viel Substanz gelassen, als ich dachte. (Sport-Abi, Knieprellung, mündl. Abi und kaum zeit zum Biken..)



Puhh, ich glaub dann hab ich euch beide nicht mehr gesehen, naja nächstes Jahr dann



keroson schrieb:


> Kommst du nächste Woche nach Neustadt? Wir haben uns echt viel Mühe beim Strecken bauen gegeben und es hat sich mMn wirklich gelohnt (zugegeben einfach ist das Teilstück das nur im Tälercup (nicht kids-cup) gefahren wird nicht



Hab heut gehört das ihr eure Strecke noch n bissl umgebaut habt und erbitte um Infos
Und ja, die Wurzeln waren zu viel des guten



keroson schrieb:


> Tante Edit sagt: Gratisplatz wegen Gabel?  Der Fehler ag da bei mir... der alte racing ralph den ich drauf hatte, war nicht so der Hit, grade in den Schotterkurven hat ich immer das Gefühl als ober der Reifen walken würde...



Nanana, ich bin auch den alten ralle (vo+hi) gefahren und hatte nicht wirklich Probleme, in Offenburg hatte ich bingeben mal einen kleinen drivt in einer Schotterkurve hingelegt, aber mit beiden Reifen
Bin dann ein paar cm weiter rausen wieder gelandet, also alles glatt gegangen

Lg Sven, der auch 6. in der ak wurde


----------



## plusminus (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,
einige GPS Tracks sind ja hier im Forum drin und ich hoffe ich habe keinen übersehen. Leider war keiner für die Ultra Strecke dabei. Die würde ich gerne als Vorbereitung für nen alpinen Marathon fahren. Hat mir jemand den Track bzw nen Link wo es ihn zum Runterladen gibt?

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Huugo (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,
fahre dieses Jahr zum ersten mal den 77km Marathon, wer kann mir denn was zu den Streckenverhältnissen sagen ???
Würdet ihr ein Fully empfehlen oder doch eher ein Hardtail ?


----------



## squirrel (18. Mai 2009)

Hardtail.
Ist überwiegend Forstautobahn und die Trails sind nicht so lang oder schwer, dass sie ein Fully erfordern.


----------



## goopher (19. Mai 2009)

Jep HT reicht, fahre die Strecke auch mit dem HT, es sei den du willst halt bequem fahren, dann kannste das Fully nehmen aber fahrtechnich nötig ist es nicht.

Sidn auch keine extremen Trails oder Wurzelpassagen drin.

goopher


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Mai 2009)

Jau, HT reicht. Ab und zu wirds doch mal ruppiger, aber das erfordert noch lange kein Fully. 
Bei gutem Wetter sind auch deswegen rollwiderstandsarme Reifen mit flachem Profil empfehlenswert. Spätestens wenn man den letzten langen Anstieg auf Asphalt in Mittagshitze fährt, wird man darüber froh sein. 

Btw: Was ist eigentlich mit der Startblockeinteilung, wenn 2005 das letzte mal beim bei diesem Rennen mitgemacht hat und damals unter den ersten 20% der Finisher gelandet ist? Bekommt man dann auch 2009 noch einen Startblock relativ weit vorne oder muss man von weit hinten starten als Last-minute-Melder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huugo (20. Mai 2009)

ok, vielen Dank für die Auskunft.
Wenn die Strecke dann doch so einfach, dann wohl das Hardtail, will ja schnell fahren und nicht bequem ;-)
Viel Spass allen die mitmachen...


----------



## KoNFloZius (8. Juni 2009)

Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal teilnehmen und den Short Track in angriff nehmen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen welche Reifen ihr mir für trockene bzw. nasse Bedingungen empfehlen würdet?
Bringt eine Starrgabel auf der Strecke Vorteile? Oder sind die Abfahrten technisch anspruchsvoller?

Viele Grüße und schon mal danke für Eure Tips!

KoNFloZius


----------



## keroson (8. Juni 2009)

Egal ob Nass oder Trocken, Reifenwahl so in Rirchtung RaRa bzw. FuriousFred, oder Corssmark. Alles andere ist völlig wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen...


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juni 2009)

Meine Reifenwahl für die 77km lautet Conti Race King Supersonic 2.0. Niedriges, feinstolliges Profil, schneller Reifen....langt VÖLLIG. Überlege sogar, hinten den Twister Supersonic draufzuschnallen, aber da müsste es eine reine Staubpiste und absolute Idealbedingungen geben dazu.

Wer Starrgabelfreak ist und es gewohnt ist eine zu fahren, wird beim Ultra sicher nicht das blaue Wunder erleben. Einge wenige Abfahrten sind aber trotzdem darunter, die es erfordern werden, den Lenker dann gut festzuhalten...aber auch so: alles machbar Herr Nachbar.

Bei schlechtem Wetter wird die Strecke sicher noch gut fahrbar bleiben, da wenig Anteil an reinen Trails und Wiesenabschnitten und steilen Rampen! Von daher bräuchte man reifenmässig nicht das schwerste Geschütz.


----------



## Thunderbird (9. Juni 2009)

KoNFloZius schrieb:


> Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal teilnehmen und den Short Track in angriff nehmen. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen welche Reifen ihr mir für trockene bzw. nasse Bedingungen empfehlen würdet?


Du must fahren, was Du kennst, aber Du solltest wissen,
dass es einige Asphaltstücke und eine sehr schnelle Asphaltabfart gibt.
Da ist nass evtl, ein Problem. Es wird aber schön. 




KoNFloZius schrieb:


> Bringt eine Starrgabel auf der Strecke Vorteile? Oder sind die Abfahrten technisch anspruchsvoller?


Man kann bergab mit Federgabel gegenüber Starr ca. 30 Sekunden rausholen -
mit Starrgabel ist man bergauf rein durch die Gewichtsersparnis von 1 Kg 
ca. 30 Sekunden schneller.  Kannst also fahren, was Dir besser gefällt.
Ich fahre starr.

Thb


----------



## KoNFloZius (9. Juni 2009)

Vielen dank für eure Tips und Infos! 
Aus meiner Reifenansammlung entspricht dann wohl am ehesten der Larsen TT in 2.1 den Anforderungen der Strecke.
Starrgabel kommt rein, wenn noch genügend Zeit zum Umbau ist. Bin beim trainieren immer starr unterwegs, denke das macht keine Probleme.

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## like_bike_39 (9. Juni 2009)

Heh schon gesehen - schon wieder 3750 Anmeldungen -  damit werden die 4.000 wohl wieder geknackt und wenn das Wetter dann noch passt wieder entsprechend mehr.
Bin ja dann mal auf die Shoft-shell Jacke gespannt - soll ja fast das Startgeld wert sein. 

Bis Kirchzarten dann im Startblock 2 oder vielleicht doch nur 3


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gerade die Short Track Strecke (und die 1. Steigung der Ultra) abgefahren.
Da sind hinterm Titisee und auch später einige Stellen mit scharfe, ganz frischen Bruchsteinen. 
Hinterm See ist es auch generell ziemlich rüttelig, so dass sich eine Gabel oder dicke Reifen empfehlen. 
Generell sollte man auf Reifen wie Maxxlight, Flyweigt oder Furious Fred doch lieber verzichten.
Fahrtechnisch geht es zwar, aber das Pannenrisiko ist enorm hoch.

Beim Short Track ist mir wieder aufgefallen, dass diese Strecke eigentlich
gar keinen Downhill hat sondern ein reines Uphillrennen mit Höhenvernichtungs-
Stücken auf Asphalt oder Schotter ist. Die Gesamtstrecke, die ich als 
"technischen Downhill" gelten lassen würde sind vielleicht 1000 m und
selbst diese sind extrem lasch und sehr schnell zu fahren.  

Thb


----------



## sash73 (12. Juni 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade die Short Track Strecke (und die 1. Steigung der Ultra) abgefahren.
> Da sind hinterm Titisee und auch später einige Stellen mit scharfe, ganz frischen Bruchsteinen.
> Hinterm See ist es auch generell ziemlich rüttelig, so dass sich eine Gabel oder dicke Reifen empfehlen.
> Generell sollte man auf Reifen wie Maxxlight, Flyweigt oder Furious Fred doch lieber verzichten.
> ...



hey dann sieht man sich mal wieder thbist david auch da wie auch sebastian???

sash


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juni 2009)

Die wollen sich im Gegensatz zu mir nachhaltiger quälen und geben sich den power Track.
Das mach ich dann nächstes Jahr, wenn ich wieder Zeit zum Trainieren habe.

Thb

P.s: NEEEIIIN! Die Ebersbachs fahren den Short Track mit dem Tandem. 
Das bedeutet Todesgefahr für Alle im Downhill. Ich hoffe, die starten schön weit hinter mir.


----------



## sash73 (13. Juni 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Die wollen sich im Gegensatz zu mir nachhaltiger quälen und geben sich den power Track.
> Das mach ich dann nächstes Jahr, wenn ich wieder Zeit zum Trainieren habe.
> 
> Thb
> ...



fahre die 77km.ihr seit bestimmt noch im zeil wenn ich komme oder???würde mich freuen euch mal wiedr zu sehen


----------



## sash73 (13. Juni 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> Heh schon gesehen - schon wieder 3750 Anmeldungen -  damit werden die 4.000 wohl wieder geknackt und wenn das Wetter dann noch passt wieder entsprechend mehr.
> Bin ja dann mal auf die Shoft-shell Jacke gespannt - soll ja fast das Startgeld wert sein.
> 
> Bis Kirchzarten dann im Startblock 2 oder vielleicht doch nur 3



jo hoffe auch die jacke ist was gutes


----------



## opossumjaeger (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,

gibt es jemanden der eventuell auf seinem fahrradträger und im auto noch einen platz für mich hätte? ich komme aus freiburg, will mir aber dann doch die paar kilometer puste für die 3150 hm sparen... wäre schön, wenn dich jemand finden würde. würde natürlich auch was bezahlen


----------



## the.mtb.biker (15. Juni 2009)

Hi bikers!

I write in english because... i don't speak german... i'm Italian, from Venice!!!! 

Next sunday I'll take place at the race on the ULTRA track... do you now if there are some intermediate deadlines during the race? On the website I only found the 18.00 time limit at the finish line...

Thanks!

Bye
Stefano


----------



## Sascha9289 (15. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es aus mit den Startunterlagen bei Start in Hinterzarten. Muss man die auch in Kirchzarten holen??


----------



## goopher (15. Juni 2009)

Jep ,

alle Startunterlagen müssen in Kirchzarten abgeholt werden.

VG
goopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukeNRG (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

hat jemand Interesse an einem Startplatz fÃ¼r die Marathonstrecke (77km) beim Black Forest Ultra am 21.06.09 in Kirchzarten? Ich kann leider nicht starten und gebe den Startplatz fÃ¼r 40 EUR ab. Ummeldungen sind, laut Ausschreibung, gegen eine GebÃ¼hr von 10â¬ mÃ¶glich. Ab 01.06. kostet der Startplatz Ã¼brigens 60EUR...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
LukeNRG


----------



## Sascha9289 (15. Juni 2009)

Un wie darf man sich die Ampel beim Short Track kurz vor Ziel vorstellen? Kann es unter Umständen passieren, dass man in der Spitzengruppe ist und die Ampel dann auf rot ist und man warten muss????


----------



## goopher (15. Juni 2009)

Ganz einfach, 

es gibt verschiedene startblöcke und es wird im 4 min Modus gestartet. Spitzenfahrer starten vorne weg da solltest du keine Probleme mit haben.

Falls mehr Fragen sind einfach PN an mich.

VG
goopher


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2009)

Ich würde super gerne starten.
Hätte noch jmd einen Platz für mich im Auto frei?(Saarland)


----------



## Thunderbird (16. Juni 2009)

@ the.mtb.biker: no intermediate deadlines as far as I know.
Be aware of the Power Track Start in Hinterzarten at 9:15,
this can become messy if you are just passing at that time. 



Sascha9289 schrieb:


> Un wie darf man sich die Ampel beim Short Track kurz vor Ziel vorstellen?


Da war eine Ampel? 



Ah - klar. Da quert man eine Straße.
Muss sein, falls der Krankenwagen durch muss.

Thb


----------



## sparki (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo, weiss jemand ob die short track Strecke die gleiche ist wie vor 2 Jahren oder ob es irgendwelche Änderungen gibt


----------



## goopher (18. Juni 2009)

sparki schrieb:


> Hallo, weiss jemand ob die short track Strecke die gleiche ist wie vor 2 Jahren oder ob es irgendwelche Änderungen gibt



sollte dieselbe sein


----------



## Deleted 16516 (18. Juni 2009)

wer will meinen startplatz für sonntag über die 88 km POWER TRACK-strecke? übernehme auch die ummeldung auf deinen namen.
preis 50 euro oder vorschlag ...

einfach eine PM

a


----------



## Haferstroh (18. Juni 2009)

Daumen drücken mit dem Wetter! Freitags gibts Dauersiff, und tags darauf soll Schauerwetter die Strecke immer schön nass halten, worauf sie wohl kaum abtrockenen wird. Am Renntag solls dann 20°C haben im Breisgau, aber so richtig stabil soll die Wetterlage immer noch nicht sein. Naja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.typus (19. Juni 2009)

Das angekündigte Gewitter ist zumindest in der Nacht ausgeblieben. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.


----------



## NightRacer (19. Juni 2009)

...und jetzt?   ;-)


----------



## lars.laehminger (19. Juni 2009)

weiss jemand, wie die startblockaufstellung/einteilung zustande kommt? ich war letztes jahr in startblock 3 beim ultra (da haben sie mein "recht gutes" vorjahresergebnis vom power track einfach hochgerechnet auf die ultradistanz). 
dies hatte (bei der langdistanz, die ich nicht so spezifisch trainiere) zum ergebnis, dass ich häufig überholt wuurde und letztendlich bin ich dann im mittelfeld angekommen (so. ca. 500). Dieses jahr bin ich nun in startblock 2!!!??? Wollen die meine psyche testen, wie ich es verkrafte, wenn man 6 stunden lang überholobjekt ist??? hoffe wenigstens auf ein gutes "zügle" nach dem anstieg zum hinterwaldkopf bis nach titisee....bis am sonntag denn...grüsse lars


----------



## sparki (19. Juni 2009)

p.typus schrieb:


> Das angekündigte Gewitter ist zumindest in der Nacht ausgeblieben. Hoffe es bleibt trocken.


 *Hallo hat jemand nähere Infos vom Zustand der Short-Track Strecke bzw. ob es heute dort geregnet hat?* Überlege gerade welche Reifen ich aufziehen soll. Falls es trocken oder leicht feucht ist werde ich vorne 2.00 Furious Fred und hinten ebenfalls FF in 2,25 aufziehen. Strecke ist ja technisch nicht anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Freecastle (19. Juni 2009)

Also heute hat es in Freiburg bis nachmittag immer mal wieder leicht geregnet. Seit dem ist es Regenfrei aber bewölkt.

Richtige Trails hat es bis nach dem Anstieg in Stollenbach eigentlich keine. 
Also alles nur breite Waldautobahnen die nicht sonderlich matschig sein sollten und Asphalt.

Aber wirklich gewissheit wirst du am Sonntag morgen haben


----------



## mtb-igel (19. Juni 2009)

hat schon jemand siene startunterlagen abgeholt und kann etwas zu der weste sagen?

habe mich heute im regen richtig hingepackt und meine VR bremse (k18) abgerissen. hab zwar jetzt eine XT drauf, aber die harmoniert nicht mit meiner scheibe, ist derart laut, dass ich  mir am sonntag wohl keine freunde machen würde...

bin daher am überlegen, mir nur die startunterlagen abzuholen, auch wenns 3 std anfahrt sind... öhmmm. hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Juni 2009)

Hi !

Habe gerade meine Unterlagen und die Weste abgeholt,
die Weste ist üppig gepolstert mit Fleece-Material an der Vorderseite un ddünnerem Stoff am Rücken.
Also keine spärliche Windweste, sondern eher was für kühlere Temperaturen mit langem Trikot drunter 

Ich fahre Marathon Strecke auf 2x RK 2.0", da es kaum Schlammpassagen geben wird.
Bi Sonntag 


Grüsse, Chris


----------



## LukeNRG (19. Juni 2009)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi !
> 
> Habe gerade meine Unterlagen und die Weste abgeholt,
> die Weste ist üppig gepolstert mit Fleece-Material an der Vorderseite un ddünnerem Stoff am Rücken.
> ...



Welche Farbe und welcher Hersteller?

Vg LukeNRG


----------



## Chris_Tox (19. Juni 2009)

--> schwarz mit grossem Druck auf dem Rücken.

Hersteller: "made in china with imported  fabrics"  Ja, das stand auf dem Label


----------



## Haferstroh (19. Juni 2009)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> Hi !
> Ich fahre Marathon Strecke auf 2x RK 2.0", da es kaum Schlammpassagen geben wird.



Gut zu hören! Habe gestern auch nagelneue RK 2.0 aufgezogen und war schon am Grübeln ob das feine Profil etwas taugt für die Strecke wenn es nass wird. Soll "nur" bei Schauerwetter bleiben laut wetteronline.de. Englischer Landregen ist zum Glück nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Thunderbird (19. Juni 2009)

Hinterm See ist der Grobschotter anscheined auch fest gefahren.
Wird also doch eine Rennradstrecke. 

Thb


----------



## like_bike_39 (19. Juni 2009)

HI letzte Streckenmeldung von der Auffahrt von Titisee nach Bärental. Heute nachmittag wurden die groben Bruchsteine mit feinerem Forstkies aufgefüllt und gewalzt. Sollte also auch hier "normale" Streckenbedienungen geben - allerdings wer neben den Kies an den Rand kommt hat wahrscheinlich ein Problem.
Bin noch am schwanken zwischen RaRa vohi und RoRo vohi. 
Kette rechts bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## schleifstein (20. Juni 2009)

hallo leute, 

eine frage. ich will morgen short track fahren und der startet bekanntlich ja in hinterzarten, ziel ist in kirchzarten. bin ganz alleine unterwegs und will auf dem campingplatz nähe hinterzarten übernachten, genau wie letztes jahr. 

da ich allerdings ganz alleine unterwegs bin, habe ich dieses jahr niemanden, der mein auto nach kirchzarten fährt und mit dem recovery shake im ziel wartet . 

gibt es eine möglichkeit, von kirchzarten nach hinterzarten zu kommen nach dem rennen ohne auf dem rad zu sitzen !? z.b.  bus, shuttle oder so !? will mich zwar schon locker ausrollen, aber "hoch" nach hinterzarten ist mir nach eine heftigen SB-einheit dann wohl doch zu weit. will mein bike nicht mit den trucks von kirchzarten nach hinterzarten transportieren lassen, fahre carbon und hab die letzten jahr gesehen, wie die mit den bikes umgehen, grausam  !

grüße, stephan


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2009)

...Hi zusammen,


Ich fahre morgen auch beim Shorttrack mit und bin die letzten paar Km gestern abend nochmal abgefahren. 

Die Schotterwege sind zwar etwas weich aber nicht extrem.  Ich denke es wird heute Nachmittag nichtmehr soviel regnen sodass die Streckenbedingungen nicht schlecht sein dürften. 

Also, der Tipp: 
Nach der letzten langen Abfahrt ca. knapp 2 Km vor dem Ziel nachdem man eine Straße gekreuzt hat und auf einem Schotterweg quer über einen Wiese fährt kommt eine Holz-Brücke (bei einem Waldstreifen).

Die war gestern noch nass und rutschig. Es ist dort recht schattig wegen den Bäumen und deshalb weiß ich nicht ob sie noch abtrocknet bis morgen Vormittag. Fahrt dort am besten bissle vorsichtig bzw. rechnet damit dass es etwas rutschig sein kann. 
Direkt nach der Brücke geht es leicht links auf einem kleinen Schotterweg.


sportliche Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## NightRacer (20. Juni 2009)

Da fährt n Zug durchs Höllental rauf, weiss nur nicht wie oft am Sonntag. mfg Michael


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> HI letzte Streckenmeldung von der Auffahrt von Titisee nach Bärental. Heute nachmittag wurden die groben Bruchsteine mit feinerem Forstkies aufgefüllt und gewalzt. Sollte also auch hier "normale" Streckenbedienungen geben - allerdings wer neben den Kies an den Rand kommt hat wahrscheinlich ein Problem.
> Bin noch am schwanken zwischen RaRa vohi und RoRo vohi.
> Kette rechts bis Sonntag dann!




Hi 

Ah, das klingt gut, wär nervig gewesen wenns so grobschottrig gewesen wäre grade bergauf ist das blöd. 
Freut mich, dass die noch ne Feinschicht aufgetragen haben. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firefighter (20. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

hi martin! 

nein... nicht schon wieder eine entschärfung mehr... 

ich bleib bei meinem RoRo/RoRo, hab keine Lust mehr zu wechseln.. 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2009)

Firefighter schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hi martin!
> 
> ...



Hi 

Oh, fährst du jetzt Shorttrack,  du wolltest doch den Marathon fahren, oder? 

Beim Marathon gibts diese Brücke nicht weil ihr weiter vorne erst runter ins Tal kommt. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Das Rennen wird ja jedes Jahr belangloser 

Robert


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Rennen wird ja jedes Jahr belangloser
> 
> Robert



Hi Catsoft

Wie meinst du es? - von der Strecke her oder insgesamt?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Catsoft (20. Juni 2009)

Von der Strecke....


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Juni 2009)

Kiza fährt man auch nicht wegen der Strecke sondern wegen den Mitfahrern.

Thb


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Juni 2009)

Wetter wird ja morgne nicht gerade sommerlich, da frag ich mich:

Kurz oder lang um die Beine 
Was zieht ihr an ?

Grüsse !


----------



## bunsi (20. Juni 2009)

Je nach dem was die Temps. morgen sagen, werde ich wahrscheinlich mit Armlingen starten. Ich denke Windweste ist au net verkehrt. Als ich kürzlich auf dem Feldberg war hats ganz schön gezogen. Und Maximal Knielinge, wovon ich net wirklich begeistert bin und bestimmt drauf verzichten werde.


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Juni 2009)

Ok 
werde auch kurze Hose, obenrum langes U-hemd und Windweste drüber ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunsi (21. Juni 2009)

Mon moin,


ich wünsche allen die nachher fahren eine gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg und natürlich viel Spaß. Wenns jetzt sofort los ginge, wäre es mir noch zu früh.


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2009)

bunsi schrieb:


> Mon moin,
> 
> 
> ich wünsche allen die nachher fahren eine gute Fahrt und viel Erfolg und natürlich viel Spaß. Wenns jetzt sofort los ginge, wäre es mir noch zu früh.



Danke, dir auch. Ich hock mich jetzt ins Auto für 200km nach Kirchzarten, bisschen Autobahnheizen.....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (21. Juni 2009)

-


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2009)

.......und schon wieder zurück! Goil war's, perfektes Wetter, perfekte Streckenbedingungen, perfekte Athmosphäre. Zeit 3:50 für die 77km. Top 

Waren genau 2110hm und 78,01km. Rund 120hm mehr als bei meiner letzten Teilnahme 2005.


----------



## Chris_Tox (21. Juni 2009)

Hi !

War ja mal Saugeil heute 
Und die 3 Trails gegen Ende auf der Marathonstrecke haben trotz Krämpfe noch Laune gemacht 
Ausserdem super Wetter und mein Ziel für dieses Jahr von unter 4 Stunden deutlich übertroffen mit 3:38h

Grüsse an alle die heute auch unterwegs waren


----------



## sash73 (21. Juni 2009)

jo war super heute

bin 3h51min gefahren zu 08 um 31 min. schneller und das mit meinem schweren bike

sash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juni 2009)

Mir hat's auch gefallen. Wetter war super und die Stimmung am Stich 
beim Stollenbach war giganisch! 

Dicke Schlappen mit wenig Druck waren ideal, auf der Short Track.
Dank perfektem Bike hab ich ohne viel Stress 1:27:09  geschafft. 
Bin super glücklich. 

Lustiger Weise ist bei mir ist die Hanka mitgefahren. 
Als ihr die Spitze hinterm See zu langsam war (die haben echt gebummelt)
ist sie mal kurz vorgefahren. Da gab's ein großes Oho und Pfiffe.
Dann ging's aber ab und die 6 ersten waren bald weg. 
Leider musste ich hinterher und die Hanka verlassen. 

Thb


----------



## like_bike_39 (21. Juni 2009)

Einmal mehr Kirchzarten halt - wie auch immer die das mit dem Wetter machen - egal... besseres Rennwetter gibts nicht - einfach Granate....
Auch die Ultra-Strecke war cool, teilweise etwas ruppig aber richtig - bei uns war die Stimmung in Aftersteg "Alp de Fidlebruck" am Kochen ...
Und 8 Minuten schneller als 2008 ist auch OK - also rundum ein gelungener Renntag.


----------



## sash73 (21. Juni 2009)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Mir hat's auch gefallen. Wetter war super und die Stimmung am Stich
> beim Stollenbach war giganisch!
> 
> Dicke Schlappen mit wenig Druck waren ideal, auf der Short Track.
> ...





habe dich leider nur kurz gesehen.bist gleich wieder weg gewesen als ich zu dir wollte.seba und dein bruder habe ich auch nicht gesichtetecht schade das ganze


sash


----------



## bunsi (21. Juni 2009)

Abgefahren, bin absolut beeindruckt, was da so abgeht. Mein erster Ultrabike und gewiß nicht mein letzter. Für mich wars nen Test wie ich denn so auf 77km un die HM reagiere, gelungen. Locker gefahren, aber uch nicht in Eurer Region aber als Test wars allemal fein, obwohl echt noch merh gegangen wäre, fühle mich mich lange nicht so kaputt wie nach anderen Rennen.

Waren auch nur nette Menschen unterwegs, hat echt Laune gemacht.


----------



## mtb-igel (21. Juni 2009)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Beim Marathon gibts diese Brücke nicht weil ihr weiter vorne erst runter ins Tal kommt.




hab ich mir doch gedaxht dass ich irgendwo falsch abgebogen sein muss. ich bin beim 77km marathon nach der letzten abfahrt vor der stadionrunde über ZWEI holzbrücken gafahren, um mich rum nur shorttrack leute???

War das erste mal bei nem langen marathon und bin nicht sehr schnell gewesen (4:20h), hat mir streckenmäßig gefallen, auch wenn es teilweise echt sehr schnell wurde auf dafür eigentlich nicht geeignetem belag (zb rollsplit auf nem 4m breiten waldweg, aber nur eine spur befahrbar weil links und rechts des "tramplepfades" kein grip mehr war... usw). Alle sin allem: gut!

p.s.: nen finisher t-shirt hat man nicht bekommen oder? auch die verpflegung im ziel war etwas mau, keine kuchen, nur trockene rosinenbrote, das war in albstadt mit 5 sorten kuchen wesentlich besser! beim nächsten mal lieber wieder weniger startgebühr, keine extra geschneiderte china-weste, dafür ein gesponsortes startgeschenk (was den veranstalter nix kostet) und besseres essen nach dem rennen.


----------



## sash73 (21. Juni 2009)

jo und sanis waren auch keine da wenn man sie brauchte.bin beim warm fahren getürzt.wollte vor dem start noch wunde reinigen lassen.keine menschenseele von denen da gewesen.wurde nur rum geschickt.keine wußte wo,was,wer war.das fand ich mau,das nicht mal vor dem start paar sanis da sind!!!!


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2009)

Einzig allein die Zielverpflegung war leider etwas enttäuschend. Furztrockener Rosinenzopf und wässrige Sirup-Cola um schon die Hälfte des Angebots zu nennen. Naja, eigentlich auch nicht wichtig, denn das Rennen selbst und die Orga ist entscheidend, und das hat gewohnheitsgemäss gestimmt.

Heftig fand ich die Zufahrt mit dem Auto zu den Parkplätzen kilometerlang über die riesige Wiese...lasst mal da tagelangen Dauerregen drüber....dann wäre die Autokarawane aber mächtig ins Stocken geraten und die Grasnarbe für immer dahin 

Für heute war der Conti Race King 2.0 Supersonic ne ganz klare Empfehlung, der Trockenheit sei dank. Auf dem hartem Boden kam die Kraft gut an anstatt in hohe Schwabbelstollen zu verpuffen wie bei meinem Nobby Nic  
Auch nicht zu verachten war das D-Zug-Team Bruddler, das mich fast durchs ganze Rennen zog. Allenfalls auf dem letzten Anstieg musste ich allerdings reissen lassen, aber zum Glück nur 2min. auf sie verloren


----------



## svollmer (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Bin dieses Jahr zum zweiten Mal den Marathon gefahren und war auch begeistert! Am Oberried bin ich zwar ziemlich eingebrochen, aber immerhin die Zeit vom letzten Jahr um 41 min. verbessert (jetzt 4:49). 

Danke auch für die top Organisation und an alle freiwilligen Helfer! Ich finde, trotz der vielen Teilnehmer hat die Veranstaltung immer noch etwas Familiäres.

Wetter und Strecke waren besser als erwartet, mit 2 x Maxxis Aspen 2.1 hatte ich keine Probleme.

Ausrechnet an dem steilen Anstieg direkt nach der 3. Verpflegung bin ich von den Shorttrack-Führenden überholt worden. Oh Mann, "andere Liga" trifft es wohl nicht, kam mir eher vor wie eine andere Welt, als die an mir vorbeigerauscht sind.


----------



## KoNFloZius (21. Juni 2009)

Servus,

bin heute auch voll auf meine Kosten gekommen! Musste leider im letzten Startblock vom Shorttrack starten, da ich zum ersten Mal dabei gewesen bin! Trotz Stau irgendwo am oder nach dem See, kurz vor einer kleinen Abfahrt, hats für 1Std43min gereicht. War auch sehr froh ohne Defekt durchgekommen zu sein, hab einige mit Platten in den Schotter-Passagen gesehen. Die Stimmung am letzten Anstieg war turbo genial!

Die Orga war so wie das Wetter prima und es war mal wieder schön ein paar bekannte Gesichter zu treffen! Das mit der Zielverpflegung war wirklich nicht so toll, da könnte man schon noch was machen...

Vielen Dank noch mal für die Tips von Euch hier im Forum!

KonFloZius


----------



## Bewegungsjunkie (22. Juni 2009)

moin
kann mich nur anschließen.. war mein erster mountainbikemarathon gestern, aber bestimmt nicht mein letzter  bin die 88 km gefahren, tolle strecke, super organisation, viele nette mitfahrer ;-) hätte nie gedacht dass das so gut läuft.. hab mit ner zeit um die 7 stunden gerechnet, nach 4:44 wars (leider? ;-) ) schon vorbei.. einziger kleiner wehmutstropfen: 6 km vor schluss bin ich auf der schotterabfahrt gestürzt, aber das rad ist schon repariert und der rest heilt wieder ;-) 
vielen lieben dank an das orgateam, alle zuschauer und  mitfahrer, die für eine tolle stimmung gesorgt haben und immer einen motivierenden spruch auf lager hatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boulder2002 (22. Juni 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Heftig fand ich die Zufahrt mit dem Auto zu den Parkplätzen kilometerlang über die riesige Wiese...lasst mal da tagelangen Dauerregen drüber



Vor 2 Jahren wurde der Parkplatz gesperrt, da es die Tage davor ununterbrochen geregnet hatte. Als wir dann über die Wiese gelaufen sind, kam es mir vor, als ob ich über ein ziemlich großes Wasserbett gehen würde.

Die Zielverpflegung bestand für die Ultrafahrer, die nach ca. 6 Std. ins Ziel kamen, nur noch aus Bananen + diverse Getränke. Das war nach der angenehmen Quälerei dann doch mehr als enttäuschend.

Wer hat eigentlich behauptet, der Ultra sei technisch anspruchsvoller als der Marathon ? Ich habe nichts davon bemerkt, bin aber während des Rennens auch froh darüber gewesen.

Ganz tolle Stimmung war in einem Dorf, wo es eine ziemlich steile Rampe hoch ging. Die Zuschauer haben jeden Fahrer hochgeschrien.


----------



## maxmistral (22. Juni 2009)

Tolle Veranstaltung fast 5.000 Fahrer am Start, alles perfekt organisiert und geniales Rennwetter.

Potential gäbe es noch bei der Zielverpflegung. Statt der Pastaparty am Vortag macht der Gutschein für den Renntag mehr Sinn. Nach dem Rennen wissen die Fahrer einen Teller Pasta zu schätzen, nochmal Bananen eher nicht.


----------



## blumi (22. Juni 2009)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Potential gäbe es noch bei der Zielverpflegung. Statt der Pastaparty am Vortag macht der Gutschein für den Renntag mehr Sinn. Nach dem Rennen wissen die Fahrer einen Teller Pasta zu schätzen, nochmal Bananen eher nicht.



War gestern auch mit dabei und etwas enttäuscht von der Zielverpflegung. 
Pastaparty am Vortag ist halt ein Klassiker, bei mir im Starterpaket waren zwei Gutscheine drin, bei euch auch? 
Dann wäre es ja kein Problem einen für den Samstag zu nehmen und einen für den Sonntag. 
Oder natürlich beide an einem Tag, wie man grade lustig ist. 

Ansonsten wars super, hat viel Spaß gemacht auf der 77er.


----------



## Luke.HdR (22. Juni 2009)

War mein erster Marathon auf dem MTB und ich bin begeistert. Die Ultra Strecke war schon anspruchsvoll, Flachstücke zum kurz die Beine locker treten gab es ja kaum welche.
Die Stimmung war toll (besonders der steile Stich auf Teer in einem Ort), die Helfer super freundlich und die Organisation kaum verbesserungsfähig.
Gestört hat mich ebenfalls die Zielverpflegung, bei mir gab es leider nur noch Bananen (hätte gerne Zopf oder so gehabt).

Weiß jemand was von dem Sturz auf der Ultra Strecke? Die Bergwacht hat uns da gerade überholt und später flog noch ein Hubschrauber hin?

Übel fand ich den vielen Müll, in den Orten Gels wegschmeißen geht ja noch, da wird auch geputzt, aber Schläuche am Rand liegen lassen? Wer macht sowas? Den hat man doch vorher auch mitgeschleppt!


----------



## p.typus (22. Juni 2009)

Meine Zielvorgabe habe ich knapp verpasst 2:30:19 statt der angepeilten 2:15 bis 2:30. Wobei einmal Kette abgesprungen und das andere Mal noch das Schutzblech angezogen also 2 min abziehen. War eigentlich alles super, einziges Manko vor dem Ziel musste man schon fast warten, da sie die Sender nicht so schnell rausgeschnitten bekamen. Nächtes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## boulder2002 (22. Juni 2009)

p.typus schrieb:


> Meine Zielvorgabe habe ich knapp verpasst 2:30:19 statt der angepeilten 2:15 bis 2:30. Wobei einmal Kette abgesprungen und das andere Mal noch das Schutzblech angezogen also 2 min abziehen. War eigentlich alles super, einziges Manko vor dem Ziel musste man schon fast warten, da sie die Sender nicht so schnell rausgeschnitten bekamen. Nächtes Jahr wieder dabei.



Du musstest im Ziel warten ? Bei mir hat es sich so gestaut, dass man fast nicht mehr über die Ziellinie fahren konnte.

Den Satz mit dem Schutzblech habe ich nicht allerdings verstanden.


----------



## p.typus (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mit Schutzblechen gefahren und das Vordere ist aus der Nut gesprungen. Also Schutzblechverschraubung lösen, wieder in die Nut schieben, zusammenschrauben. Keine grosse Sache.

Der Andrang im Ziel war so gross, da war bei mir noch ca 1-2 Fahrradlängen platz nach der Zielline. Aber ist irdendwie schon sch* vor dem Ziel zu bremsen.


----------



## Lance. (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Das war geil! 
Ich bin den Marathon gefahren und bin begeistert. Zudem weis ich jetzt, glaube keinem Wetterdienst. Wetter war trotz schlechter bzw. durchwachsener Prognose topp, nein ein Traum.
Ich musste nur zu meinem Erschrecken im Ziel feststellen, dass die Strecke 82 km und fast 2200 Höhenmeter hatte. Nicht 77km und 2000HM!
Da ich nicht wusste ob ich mich auf meinen Tacho verlassen konnte, habe ich mal rechargiert und hier ist mein Ergebnis.
Der 77er hat genau   81,37km
Der 88er hat genau   82,69km
Der 116er hat genau 114,67km
Der 43er hat genau   41,87km
"Quelle Touratech"

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch die Höhenmeter bzw. kann das alles noch jemand bestätigen.
*Also dann bis zum Furtwanger "Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon" am 13. September.*

Gruß
Lance.


----------



## pille-palle (22. Juni 2009)

Sers zusammen,

Wetter hat ja super gepasst! Orga war bis auf die Zielverpflegung auch wieder top!

Das mit den knapp 2200 hm der Marathonstrecke kann ich bestätigen. Hatte letztes und nun dieses Jahr auch knapp 2200 auf dem Tacho. Mein Bruder und ein Bekannter ebenso.

War aber trotzdem schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elferich (22. Juni 2009)

Fast ein halbes Jahrhundert alt entdeckte ich vor gut drei Jahren das Mountainbiken für mich. Und der Virus hat voll zugeschlagen! Da konnte es auf Dauer doch nicht ausbleiben, auch mal in KiZa dabei zu sein - zumal es für mich um die Ecke liegt. 
Gestern also die Premiere (PowerTrack- Senioren 3). So aufgeregt war ich's letzte Mal beim Examen...
Sechs Stunden hatte ich angepeilt, in der Hoffnung, keine Panne zu haben und nicht zu stürzen - oder schlimmer: jemand anderen zum Sturz zu bringen, weil ich mich beim Überholen oder Überholt werden zu dusselig anstelle. Aber das war dann ja doch viel entspannter (auch am Start in Hinterzarten!), weil sich das Feld gut verteilte. Einen fast fatalen Fehler machte ich noch im letzten Anstieg kurz nach Hofsgrund - sozusagen auf der Zielgeraden. Bei noch guter Kondition wollte ich mal die "Tretmuskeln" entlasten um stattdessen mit den Klicks die Kurbel nur nach oben zu ziehen. 20 Sekunden später  begann der Muskel zuzumachen. Erklärung dafür? Irgendwie konnte ich den Krampf aber dann doch verhindern und es ging glücklicherweise weiter und dann ja auch (fast) nur noch bergab. Als ich dann im Ziel hörte, dass ich nur 5 Stunden und ein paar Minuten gebraucht hatte, war ich überglücklich. Um mich nicht unter Stress zu setzen, hatte ich während der Fahrt nicht auf die Tachouhr geschaut...
Was mich irritiert: Mein Tacho (Ciclo CM4.33) zeigt mir nur 2074 Höhenmeter an. Variieren die gemessenen Höhenmeter an den Tachos mit dem Wetter/Luftdruck? Dann brauche ich mir keinen "besseren" zu kaufen. Oder zeigen höherwertigere Tachos wetterunabhängig präziser an? Dann würde ich mir mal einen anderen zulegen. Dass ich nur eine Strecke von 83,86 km gemessen habe, liegt ja wahrscheinlich an der ungenauen Einstellung durch mich, nehme ich an. Die Tourdaten (2300 Hm/88 km) sind ja wohl verlässlich?!
Was habt Ihr denn so (mit GPS) gemessen?
Gruß
elferich


----------



## svollmer (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte laut GPS 79 km und 2210 hm auf der Marathon-Strecke. Komischerweise waren es fast 100 hm mehr als letztes Jahr. Die Strecke war an drei Stellen anders als letztes Mal, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das 100 hm ausmacht.

Das mit dem Müll hat mich auch gestört. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum die Leute überall ihre Gels in den Wald werfen müssen. Wenn man sie mitnehmen kann, sollte es auch kein Problem sein, den Müll bis zur nächsten Verpflegung mitzunehmen.


----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Juni 2009)

also gestern war meine erste teilnahme beim ultrabike. meine frau nahm die marathon strecke unter die stollen und ich den powertrack. laut tacho meiner frau war der marathon knapp 82 km und 2200 hm. ob das aber genau stimmt kann ich nicht wirklich sagen. aber egal, hauptsache es war ge.l..
den powertrack fand ich von der streckenwahl eigentlicch super gelungen. klar, technisch wars ein "kindergeburtstag", aber landschaftlich und vom erlebnis her wars super genial. und wenn man die schotterabfahrten schnell genug fährt, wirds irgendwann auch anspruchsvoll. 
den unfall nach dem knöpflesbrunnen hab ich auch gesehen. das sah ziemlich übel aus. ich wünsch dem gestürzten auf jeden fall gute und schnelle genesung. 
aber ansonsten kann man nur sagen, dass es eine super veranstalttung war.


----------



## blumi (22. Juni 2009)

Hab grad meinen HAC 4 ausgelesen. 
Für den Marathon hab ich folgende Werte: 

Strecke: 78,69km
Höhe auf: 2091m
Höhe ab: 2076m


----------



## wildcat_1968 (22. Juni 2009)

nachdem Kirchzarten im letzten Jahr erst der zweite Marathon in meiner "Karriere" war, hatte ich das Rennen dieses Mal als "Hauptwettkampf" deklariert. 2008 bin ich mit 5:28 auf der Marathonstrecke im hinteren Mittelfeld gelandet und wollte in diesem Jahr unbedingt die 5 h knacken. 

Am Ende bin ich mit 4:20 ins Ziel gekommen - sag' mir noch einer dass Training sich nicht lohnt! 

Klar, Ausdauer und Kraft sind zentrale Bestandteile und waren der zeitintensivste Teil meines Trainingsplans, 
mir hat aber auch ein Fahrtechniktraining viel weitergeholfen. Letztes Jahr wurde ich sowohl auf der Asphaltabfahrt 
vor dem Anstieg zum Stollenbach hoch als auch auf der langen Abfahrt runter bis Oberried von -zig Leuten überholt, 
da ich das Bike um die Kurven mehr getragen als gefahren hatte. 
Diesesmal hat mich keiner mehr überholt, es war eher andersrum.

Was Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter angeht: mein Edge 705 sagt, dass die Marathonstrecke 78,24 km lang ist und 2150 hm hat.

Nächstes Jahr werd' ich die Ultra-Strecke in Angriff nehmen - ist ja doof wenn das Hauptereignis des Jahres schon nach 4:20 rum ist...


----------



## bunsi (22. Juni 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Was Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter angeht: mein Edge 705 sagt, dass die Marathonstrecke 78,24 km lang ist und 2150 hm hat.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr werd' ich die Ultra-Strecke in Angriff nehmen - ist ja doof wenn das Hauptereignis des Jahres schon nach 4:20 rum ist...




Stimm was sind schon 4:20, ne mal ehrlich ich bin genauso begeistert wie du, Glückwunsch meinerseits.
Ich bin die Strecke das erste mal gefahren, zusammen mit zwei Kumpels in 5:08:06, und ich bin froh das das noch massig Reserven waren.


Kiza ich komme wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (22. Juni 2009)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> 2008 bin ich mit 5:28 auf der Marathonstrecke im hinteren Mittelfeld gelandet und wollte in diesem Jahr unbedingt die 5 h knacken.
> 
> Am Ende bin ich mit 4:20 ins Ziel gekommen - sag' mir noch einer dass Training sich nicht lohnt!


Respekt! Das ist echt eine starke Verbesserung. Nach 5:30 letztes Jahr hatte ich auch das Ziel "< 5 h" und bin bei "nur" 4:49 gelandet.


----------



## ruedigerg (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

als ich vor 2 Jahren mit 48 Jahren zum MTB-Fahren kam dachte ich im Traum  nicht daran mal ´nen 77km /2000hm-Marathon mit dem Rad zu fahren. Aber was soll ich sagen, ECHT GEIL GESTERN in KIZA bei meinem ersten Bike-Marathon. Ich fuhr in 5.18 h ins Station ein und hatte verdammt viel Spass unterwegs. Im nächsten Jahr auf alle Fälle wieder. 

Man sieht sich.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Juni 2009)

Entäuschend allerdings, dass wieder zwei Wurzeltrails verwüstet (ab Camping Titisee + Steilstück oberhalb Raimarithof) und in Schotterstrassen gezwungen wurden. Soviel zum Thema Naturzschutz und Tourismusregion Schwarzwald 

Werde nächstes Jahr mit meinem XC-Rad starten, da von den Trails ja nicht mehr viel übrig ist und es mit nem MTB keinen Sinn mehr macht.

Und wieder ein Stück Natur am Ar:::.


----------



## p.typus (23. Juni 2009)

An alle Singletrailintusiasten denkt auch daran wie viele dort auf der Strecke unterwegs sind. Zum einem winkt der Stau und zum anderen wird von den Singletrails nach fast 5000 bzw. 3000 und 2000 Fahrern nicht mehr viel übrig sein.


----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2009)

Wegen nem Infekt war ich ja leider nur zum zuschaun und Bildermachen verdammt.


----------



## blumi (23. Juni 2009)

Eine goldene Nummer. 
10facher Wiederholungstäter, Respekt.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (23. Juni 2009)

der Kollege scheint ja wenig Vertrauen in seine eigenen Fähigkeiten zu haben. Also derart gepanzert muss man in KiZa ja wirklich nicht sein, es sei denn er nimmt vom Stollenbach runter die "direttissima" und nicht den Forstweg...
Und wenn ich die geilen Hörnchen sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht...


----------



## sheep76 (23. Juni 2009)

Bin den Marathon 77km gefahren. Hatte auf dem GPs 79km 2200hm. Habe in 4h08min gefinished. Die Strecke war mir persönlich zuviel Waldautobahn! Falls ich nächstes Jahr nochmal fahr dann wird Schwalbes Ralph/ Fred aufgezogen. Ansonsten fand ich es Klasse (Stimmung und Atmosphäre).


----------



## lopeng (23. Juni 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Entäuschend allerdings, dass wieder zwei Wurzeltrails verwüstet (ab Camping Titisee + Steilstück oberhalb Raimarithof) und in Schotterstrassen gezwungen wurden. Soviel zum Thema Naturzschutz und Tourismusregion Schwarzwald
> 
> Werde nächstes Jahr mit meinem XC-Rad starten, da von den Trails ja nicht mehr viel übrig ist und es mit nem MTB keinen Sinn mehr macht.
> 
> Und wieder ein Stück Natur am Ar:::.



Genau den Trail habe ich auch vermisst! Bin vor 2 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren, und da war ein Bergauf- Trail an dem immer Mordsgeschrei war, weil ein paar Flachzangen in 3er Grupen nebeneinander geschoben haben, und die, die das Stück fahren wollten, waren total angefressen!! Auch habe ich dieses Jahr das Skistadion vermisst. Da war doch vor 2 Jahren die erste Verpflegung, oder hab ich das geträumt?
Zur Marathondistanz:
Mein Polar CS 600 zeigte am Schluss 78,3km und 2160Hm
Da beim Großteil hier mehr raus kommt als von den Veranstaltern angegeben wirds wohl stimmen.


----------



## the.mtb.biker (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo bikers!!!

I've travelled from Italy (Venedig) to Black Forest with other 8 friends and after the race we can only say: WONDERFUL!!! AMAZING!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!! PERFECT!!! 

Beautiful places, perfect organisazion, wonderful track and a lot of people supporting along the road.... we've never seen something like this in Italy before....

I've completed the Ultra track in 7h13m with fun and calm, enjoying the scenery, the woods, the food and... all the beautiful German girls!!!! 

I've made some photos... here the link
http://picasaweb.google.it/the.mtb.biker/BlackForestUltraBikeMarathon2009#

And now... let's think to the next races.... Gunn Rita Marathon (116 km. next sunday... I'm the track-maker!), Dolomiti Superbike (120!) and then Salzkammergut (109)!!! Yeah!!!


And now... enjoy the videos!!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq9XQyg7mng"]YouTube - Tifosi #1 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPpPPv8nO20"]YouTube - Ristoro Bernau #2 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW1LNKr1L54"]YouTube - Tifosi #2 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibAejlD4zhg"]YouTube - Ristoro Bernau #1 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPpPPv8nO20"]YouTube - Ristoro Bernau #2 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sH-gCdYxaiE"]YouTube - Tifosi #3 @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]


and the last...Alpe de Fidlebrugg!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvKH1SXaO6Q"]YouTube - Alpe de Fidlebrugg @ Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (24. Juni 2009)

@ the.mtb.biker:

Thanks for the nice videos streams. Please let me know, which equipment you where using.

Have fun
Wadenmonster


----------



## the.mtb.biker (24. Juni 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> @ the.mtb.biker:
> 
> Thanks for the nice videos streams. Please let me know, which equipment you where using.
> 
> ...


 
A simple digitalcamera with video function.... this: http://www.casio-europe.com/de/exilim/exilimzoom/exz80/

And for those who speak italian, here my report:
http://www.solobike.it/visualizzanotizia.php?news_id=79289


Bye!!!


----------



## Luke.HdR (24. Juni 2009)

Even more thanks for the first videos I've seen from the Ultra Bike so far.
I'm glad you guys enjoyed it. It was definitely well organized.
Looking forward to the Dolomiti Superbike in two weeks ...


----------



## Sascha9289 (24. Juni 2009)

Sportograf braucht ja ewig für die Bilder!!! Das ist man gar nicht gewohnt. Weiß noch jemand ne Seite wo man Pics anschauen kann?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (24. Juni 2009)

ich denk' halt, dass es einfach länger dauert die bestimmt 30.000 Bilder zu sortieren, Vorschauen zu generieren und online zu stellen als bei 'nem Rennen mit nur 500 Startern und 3.000 Bildern. Klar kann man viel automatisieren, trotzdem ist da noch einiges an Handarbeit fällig.


----------



## don-guido (24. Juni 2009)

fieber hat mich gepackt!!! Wo gibts den nächsten? War schon mal jemand beim roc d´azur(Urlaubsgegend/Zeit fallen zufällig in unsere urlaubsplanung)...
War sehr überrascht vom reibungslosem Ablauf! 
Marathoneckdaten bei mir: 78,8km(Block37) und 2280HM Sigma2006


----------



## Luke.HdR (24. Juni 2009)

Die Fotos sind mittlerweile Online. Hab in den sauren Apfel gebissen und meine 17â¬ gelÃ¶hnt (fÃ¼r persÃ¶nliche Fotos).


----------



## Knalldag (24. Juni 2009)

You made my day - thanks for these great videos!
I love the one from Alpe de Fidlebrugg and your reaction when you came around the corner!

Magnifico!


----------



## Haferstroh (24. Juni 2009)

Sascha9289 schrieb:


> Sportograf braucht ja ewig für die Bilder!!! Das ist man gar nicht gewohnt. Weiß noch jemand ne Seite wo man Pics anschauen kann?



Habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass die Fotografen auf der Strecke einen vollautomatischen Blitzer hatten wie das unbeliebte Gerät aus dem Strassenverkehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.mtb.biker (24. Juni 2009)

Knalldag schrieb:


> You made my day - thanks for these great videos!
> I love the one from Alpe de Fidlebrugg and your reaction when you came around the corner!
> 
> Magnifico!



I've found this!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxaRLfyyutM"]YouTube - Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2009 @ Alpe de Fidlebrugg[/ame]


----------



## Knalldag (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## atomic66 (24. Juni 2009)

Ich war diese Jahr zum Glück auch wieder dabei und muß sagen es hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen. 

Es ist und bleibt mein lieblings Marathon.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## blumi (25. Juni 2009)

Hab hier ein Mitschnitt von der ZDF heute Sport Sendung vom 23.06.09 15:00 Uhr. Habs mal bei Youtube reingestellt. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfRRALcofZ4"]YouTube - Ultrabike Marathon Kirchzarten 2009[/ame]


----------



## beise (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo, bin auch den Marathon 77er gefahren. War zu ersten MAl dabei und komme sicher wieder. Was mir aufgefallen ist daß die Angaben meines Polar S725X doch stark vom angebenen Profil abweiechen. 82,1Km und 2210hm. Bei der Mergheit deckt sich die hm Angabe. Also liegt der 88er nahe!!


----------



## blumi (25. Juni 2009)

Die Strecke war dieses Jahr ein zwei Stellen verändert und somit etwas länger und um einige Höhenmeter reicher.

Ist ja das Recht des Veranstalters, kleine Veränderungen der Strecke durchzuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beise (25. Juni 2009)

Natürlich kann der Veranstalter machen was er will, stelle ich nicht in Frage.
Nur Psychologisch wenn man das erste Mal dabei ist und Kirchzarten schon vor Augen hat, dann ist der leine Hammer zum Schluß doch nervig.


----------



## sash73 (25. Juni 2009)

also hat mein tacho gestimmt81.70km.dachte das wäre am tacho aber wenn alle so viel haben dann ist es so lange gewesen.also dann mega top zeit gefahren auf den 81km


----------



## kopfnikka67 (25. Juni 2009)

Je nach Luftdruck in den Reifen, je nach Fabrikat ändert sich der Radumfang!
Also überlegt mal ob ihr da nicht mal den Grund für Eure unterschiedlichen Streckenlängen findet!
Nicht immer alles auf den Veranstalter abwelzen, sondern Hausaufgaben machen 

Uwe


----------



## blumi (25. Juni 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Nicht immer alles auf den Veranstalter abwelzen, sondern Hausaufgaben machen
> Uwe



Oder einfach jemandem glauben, der den Marathon schon 9 mal gefahren ist, der sollte die Strecke wohl auch etwas kennen. ;-)
Strecke war definitiv etwas länger als die letzten Jahre.

Allerdings halte ich knapp 82km für zu lang, dann würd ich doch mal den Reifenumfang nachmessen.


----------



## vega970 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

suche Bilder von der Wiesenabfahrt vor Oberried.(Short Track)

Da stand ein Fotograf an dem Absatz.

Danke und Grüße

Vega970


----------



## beise (26. Juni 2009)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Je nach Luftdruck in den Reifen, je nach Fabrikat ändert sich der Radumfang!
> Also überlegt mal ob ihr da nicht mal den Grund für Eure unterschiedlichen Streckenlängen findet!
> Nicht immer alles auf den Veranstalter abwelzen, sondern Hausaufgaben machen
> 
> Uwe


 
Natürlich stell ich meinen Tacho in Frage und will gar nichts auf den Veranstalter abwälzen. Auch wenn das was Touratech gemessen hat wohl am genauesten ist.
Ich geh jetzt hin und fahr noch ein paar mal und stell solang am Umfang rum bis ich 77 auf dem Tacho hab


----------



## beise (26. Juni 2009)

blumi schrieb:


> Oder einfach jemandem glauben, der den Marathon schon 9 mal gefahren ist, der sollte die Strecke wohl auch etwas kennen. ;-)
> Strecke war definitiv etwas länger als die letzten Jahre.
> 
> Allerdings halte ich knapp 82km für zu lang, dann würd ich doch mal den Reifenumfang nachmessen.


 

Danke!!! Ich wollte auch nur den Eindruck vermitteln wie es so ist wenn mal zum ersten mal dabei ist und man sich psychologisch auf den Tacho verlässt!
Ich denke auf die Touratech Daten kann man sich sicher verlassen.

Lance Schrieb:
Da ich nicht wusste ob ich mich auf meinen Tacho verlassen konnte, habe ich mal rechargiert und hier ist mein Ergebnis.
Der 77er hat genau 81,37km
Der 88er hat genau 82,69km
Der 116er hat genau 114,67km
Der 43er hat genau 41,87km
"Quelle Touratech"

Aber egal jetzt wo ich sicher nächstes Jahr wieder dabei bin, kenn ich die Strecke und weiß wo der Hase läuft!


----------



## like_bike_39 (26. Juni 2009)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig gesehen, dass die Fotografen auf der Strecke einen vollautomatischen Blitzer hatten wie das unbeliebte Gerät aus dem Strassenverkehr?



...richtig, als die den zum ersten mal im Einsatz hatten bzw. ich zum ersten mal geblitzt wurde, hatte ich wirklich zuerst den Gedanken "Sch... wieder erwischt" .  

Die Bilder sind aber echt super von diesen Stellen  

Sportograf ist derzeit wirklich was Preis Leistung anbelangt mein Favorit.
Bezüglich der Dauer dieses Jahr - wenn man verfolgt hat wieviele Events die diese Woche hatten bin ich erstaunt wie schnell es dennoch ging - alleine 24h in München ....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juni 2009)

like_bike_39 schrieb:


> ...richtig, als die den zum ersten mal im Einsatz hatten bzw. ich zum ersten mal geblitzt wurde, hatte ich wirklich zuerst den Gedanken "Sch... wieder erwischt" .



 Das hab ich zwar net gedacvht, aber bin leicht erschrocken weil ich grade so auf die Strecke orientriert war.  Aber inzwischen ist mans gewohnt, auch am Hegau Mara wußte ichs ja dann schon. 



> Die Bilder sind aber echt super von diesen Stellen



Jap, kommt gut mit der Motorcam am Baum. 



> Sportograf ist derzeit wirklich was Preis Leistung anbelangt mein Favorit.


Jap seh ich auch so. 



> Bezüglich der Dauer dieses Jahr - wenn man verfolgt hat wieviele Events die diese Woche hatten bin ich erstaunt wie schnell es dennoch ging - alleine 24h in München ....



Ja, allein beim Ultra Bike hatten sie über 58.000  Bilder gemacht, das ist schon ne richtig krasse Menge und genau die anderen Events noch!!

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Pausenaugust (30. Juni 2009)

blumi schrieb:


> Hab hier ein Mitschnitt von der ZDF heute Sport Sendung vom 23.06.09 15:00 Uhr. Habs mal bei Youtube reingestellt.
> 
> YouTube - Ultrabike Marathon Kirchzarten 2009


Ist ein echt Geiler Mitschnitt
Meine Zeit für die Marathon Strecke 5 Std 16 Min................wenigstens ne Zeit zum Arbeiten fürs nächste Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.typus (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

wer ist dieses Jahr wieder dabei? Als Startgeschenk gibts dieses Jahr einen Deuter Rucksack.


----------



## Chris_Tox (27. Mai 2010)

Ich will nach Marathonstrecke in 09 dieses Jahr Ultra fahren, aber erst muss meine Fuc*ing Erkältung mal abklingen  
Ach, und dann könnten Sie die Waldarbeiten am Hinterwaldkopfanstieg mal so langsam unterbrechen, damit die Strecke zum Training frei wird 

Grüße,

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Mai 2010)

da ich aus waldkirch komme... 
<- auch ultra


----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Wenn gesund bleibe bin ich auf der Ultra dabei!

Robert


----------



## Limit83 (28. Mai 2010)

Ultra, aber ob ich die Zeit vom letzten Jahr jemals wieder schaffe?


----------



## karsten71 (28. Mai 2010)

Auch auf dem Ultra...


----------



## Thunderbird (28. Mai 2010)

Kinderstrecke, 
diesmal mit dem (up&)Downhill-Fully. 
+ Helmkamera.

Thb


----------



## Haferstroh (28. Mai 2010)

Aus Tradition die "klassische" Marathonstrecke von 79km, wie seit 10 Jahren schon. Hoffentlich ist die Zeit vom letzten Jahr (3:50) auch heuer wieder drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (30. Mai 2010)

Kurzstrecke mit Tocher, Sie und Er Team
Wird spannend, Sept. 09 Bandscheiben OP. schmerzt schon wieder

Grüße


----------



## Peter Freiburg (31. Mai 2010)

bin am Start, Marathonstrecke.

Schade, dass die Strecke technisch so extrem anspruchslos ist, wohin mit meinen 130mm Federweg??


----------



## Pausenaugust (31. Mai 2010)

*Bin auch dabei Marathon tour. Hoffentlich krieg ich noch nen Platz auf dem Campingplatz zum schlafen*


----------



## Rainer_L. (31. Mai 2010)

wieder Ultra


----------



## Peter Freiburg (1. Juni 2010)

Pausenaugust schrieb:


> *Bin auch dabei Marathon tour. Hoffentlich krieg ich noch nen Platz auf dem Campingplatz zum schlafen*



na im Notfall Jugendherberge oder Black Forest Hostel in Freiburg, falls noch Platz .


----------



## olympia (2. Juni 2010)

hallo allesamt, 

iss denn die strecke schon oder permanent ausgeschildert??
fahre zum ersten mal dort die marathonstrecke und würde sie vorher gerne abfahren! 
soll ja nicht so spektakulär sein aber trotzdem weiss man dann was einen erwartet!!

......bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.typus (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

bin heute einen Teil der Strecke gefahren. Zwei Defizite habe ich gesehen:

Im Anstieg zum Hinterwaldkopf wird immer noch Holz eingeschlagen.

Hinterm Titisee nach kurz nach der Abfahrt vor dem Anstieg zum Bahnhof Bärental ist eine Querrinne im Weg ca 30cm breit und 20-25cm tief. Ohne Abbremsen wird es da wohl Probleme geben. Bei über 4.500 Bikern wird es da wohl einige entschärfen.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Juni 2010)

olympia schrieb:


> hallo allesamt,
> 
> iss denn die strecke schon oder permanent ausgeschildert??
> fahre zum ersten mal dort die marathonstrecke und würde sie vorher gerne abfahren!
> ...



Völlig unspektakulär. Fahre die Strecke jedes Jahr seit 2000. Das meiste an km ist auf normalen Forststrassen. Ohne erwähnenswerte Steilstücke, weder bergab noch bergauf. Mal hier und da ein etwas steilerer leichter Schottertrail, mehr nicht. Einzige "Besonderheit" nur der lange 700hm-Aufstieg gleich zu Beginn. Und dass man ständig aufgrund der Teinehmerzahlen fortwährend sehr viele andere Biker um sich rum hat von Anfang bis Ende. Und dass der letzte Aufstieg ein längerer Asphalt-Uphill ist, der bei nicht absolut fitten Fahrern oft einiges abverlangt und bei warmem Wetter ohne Schatten in der knalligen Sonne stattfindet, da kein Wald bis auf die letzten paar Meter. Ach ja, die letzte Abfahrt nach Kirchzarten ist noch das ruppigste Stück bei dem man gut den Lenker festhalten sollte, aber insgesamt ne reine Micky Maus-Strecke für Biker JEDER Fahrkönnensklasse bis auf den konditionellen Anspruch.


----------



## atomic66 (8. Juni 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen. Bin die STrecke inzwischen 4 Mal gefahren. Leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht teilnehmen. Werde aber im nächsten Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein !!!

Gruß
Ben


----------



## viper-mountainb (8. Juni 2010)

werde in diesem Jahr das erste mal fahren, die Marathondistanz


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juni 2010)

Gibt es auf der Langdistanz eig eine u19 Wertung?


----------



## goopher (8. Juni 2010)

bei den ganzen Forstarbeiten und den Baustellen um den Titisee ist vorne NN udn hinten Racing Ralph ok? oder doch hinten und vorne NN in 2.25 fahren?


----------



## lars.laehminger (8. Juni 2010)

hi goopher,
sollte es nicht am vortag noch regen etc. bzw. die wochen davor schütten, dann ist alles andere als rr vorne und hinten ein zuviel an profil....sind ja alles ausgefahrene forst und schotterwege...


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juni 2010)

lars.laehminger schrieb:


> hi goopher,
> sollte es nicht am vortag noch regen etc. bzw. die wochen davor schütten, dann ist alles andere als rr vorne und hinten ein zuviel an profil....sind ja alles ausgefahrene forst und schotterwege...



Genau. Selbst bei feuchter Witterung werde ich wahrscheinlich den Conti RK 2.0 fahren auf dieser Strecke. Vorne dann allenfalls den MK 2.2 wenns wirklich nass ist. Aber hinten stets feinprofiliert, das Plus an Traktion der Reifen vom Schlage eines NN wird man nie brauchen! Allerspätestens am letzten langen Asphalt-Uphill werdet ihr froh drum sein.


----------



## Chris_Tox (8. Juni 2010)

Jep, meinen RK 2,0 ziehe ich auch diese Woche drauf.
Da is fast nix an Trails auf allen Strecken, und der Schotter ist auf den meisten Wegen so verpresst und fein, fast schon beton


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Motorrad die unliebsame und schmerzhafte Bekanntschaft mit einem LKW, die schöne Bekanntschaft des Vaterseins, die aus den beiden vorgenannten Gründen erschreckende Erkenntnis eines wachsenden Bauchs gemacht habe und ich auch noch dieses Jahr 30 geworden bin, habe ich mich bereits im Winter für die Marathon-Strecke angemeldet (mein erstes Rennen überhaupt).

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Getränkeversorgung an den Verpflegungspunkten aus. Kriegt man da volle neue Flaschen gereicht - wohin mit der leeren eigenen - oder lässt man sich die eigene auffüllen. Wäre es zudem ratsam, genug eigene Gels und Riegel in der Tasche zu haben oder haben die genügend da?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Snuggels (9. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit meinem Motorrad die unliebsame und schmerzhafte Bekanntschaft mit einem LKW, die schöne Bekanntschaft des Vaterseins, die aus den beiden vorgenannten Gründen erschreckende Erkenntnis eines wachsenden Bauchs gemacht hab und ich auch noch dieses Jahr 30 geworden bin, habe ich mich bereits im Winter für die Marathon-Strecke angemeldet (mein erstes Rennen überhaupt).

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie sieht es mit der Getränkeversorgung an den Verpflegungspunkten aus. Kriegt man da volle neue Flaschen gereicht - wohin mit der leeren eigenen - oder lässt man sich die eigene auffüllen. Wäre es zudem ratsam, genug eigene Gels und Riegel in der Tasche zu haben oder haben die genügend da?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (9. Juni 2010)

Ui, Doppelpost


----------



## goopher (9. Juni 2010)

Hi Schnuggel,

man lässt die eigene Flasche auffüllen. Und das ein oder andere Gel kann nicht schaden , besonders vor dem letzten Anstieg am Schluß

Grüße


----------



## svollmer (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Es gibt Trinkflaschen und man kann auch die eigenen Flaschen wieder auffüllen. Leere Flaschen kann man an den Verpflegungsstellen zurücklassen.

Bei Gels würde ich zumindest vorher ausprobieren, ob man sie verträgt. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es in Kirchzarten Xenofit-Gels und -Riegel. Ansonsten besser die eigenen mitnehmen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## goopher (9. Juni 2010)

wäre mir neu das es trinkflaschen im tausch gibt, kann mich nicht daran in den letzten Jahren erinnern.


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> wäre mir neu das es trinkflaschen im tausch gibt, kann mich nicht daran in den letzten Jahren erinnern.



Doch, die letzten Jahre gab es immer die Pearl Izumi Flaschen.


----------



## atomic66 (9. Juni 2010)

Das trifft allerdings nur zu, wenn Du bei den Ersten bist


----------



## kopfnikka67 (9. Juni 2010)

atomic66 schrieb:


> Das trifft allerdings nur zu, wenn Du bei den Ersten bist



Papperlapapp
Man muss nur mal links und rechts schauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es gibt genug für alle, angeboten werden halt erst mal Becher.

Uwe


----------



## Pausenaugust (10. Juni 2010)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:


> Papperlapapp
> Man muss nur mal links und rechts schauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Es gibt genug für alle, angeboten werden halt erst mal Becher.
> 
> Uwe



Jupp.....ich hab mir auch eine gekrallt und war........einer der LETZTEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atomic66 (10. Juni 2010)

Ok, Ihr habt gewonnen. Ich werde es aber nächstes Jahr prüfen ....


----------



## goopher (10. Juni 2010)

und wieso nicht dieses Jahr Atomic?


----------



## atomic66 (10. Juni 2010)

Hab frisch Nachwuchs bekommen und wollte dann nicht direkt mit der kleinen wegfahren.

Im nächsten Jahr bin ich aber wieder mit dabei ...

GRuß
Ben


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (12. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Gibt es auf der Langdistanz eig eine u19 Wertung?



Hi Büschi

Was meinst du mit "Langdistanz"?

Den 77er - also den Marathon ?

ich frage deshalb weil beim Powertrack und beim Ultra dürfen keine U19 Fahrer/innen mitfahren, erst ab Jg 1991 und älter ist man beim 88er und 116er startberechtigt.

Beim 77er gibts eine U19er bzw. Juniorenwertung. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (14. Juni 2010)

Die Wetteraussichten für diese Woche und für´s Wochenende sehen ja mehr als bescheiden aus.


----------



## Riderman (14. Juni 2010)

von DEM Freiburger Wetterdienst:

Am Freitag wechseln sich kurze sonnige Abschnitte und starke Bewölkung mit gelegentlichen Schauern ab. Es bleibt auch weiterhin für die Jahreszeit deutlich zu kühl.
Eine starke Nordströmung lässt die Temperaturen vor allem am Sonntag noch weiter zurückgehen (mittags in Freiburg 16°C), auf dem Feldberg 3°C), so dass die Niederschläge zeitweise bis 1500 m in Schnee übergehen können. Zwischen den Schauern zeigt sich vor allem im Rheintal gelegentlich auch die Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juni 2010)

schön so


----------



## goopher (14. Juni 2010)

aha und wieso soll das schoen sein?


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (14. Juni 2010)

Na das wird dann ne schöne Marathonpremiere für mich. Und ich hab gestern noch über das Sauwetter am Albaufstieg geflucht, dabei war das ja dann die optimale Generalprobe.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (14. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> aha und wieso soll das schoen sein?



Na ganz einfach, ich liebe es bei kühlem, feuchtem Wetter zu fahren.


----------



## Martin76 (14. Juni 2010)

Du verwechselst wohl Kühl und Feucht mit Kalt und Nass. 3° Am Feldberg würde 5° an der kältesten Stelle der Strecke bedeuten. Und das kann ich beim Biken nicht gebrauchen. An den Anstiegen schwitzen und in den Abfahrten frieren.....

Ich hoffe allerdings noch, daß sich das Wetter besser gestaltet als aktuell angekündigt. Noch liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Vorhersagen für Sonntag bei unter 50% mal schauen wie es sich die Tage entwickelt.

Nur eins ist sicher - wie 2008 wird es wohl kaum werden.


----------



## Deleted 16516 (15. Juni 2010)

hallo,

ist jemand an einem startplatz für den power track interessiert?
für 50 euro würde ich ihn abgeben.

bei interesse bitte eine pm.

gruß


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (15. Juni 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir ne Ferienwohnung in Hinterzarten von Fr bis Mo gemietet. Anreisen werd ich mit Frau und Kind (8 Monate). Was kann man in der Gegend machen/besichtigen bei Sauwetter? Burg, Freiburg,...? Wollen ja net nur in der Fewo sitzen!


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2010)

Ich hab ja mal gar keinen Bock auf schlechtes Wetter. Das hatten wir letztes Jahr schon bei der Alternativveranstaltung in Schleitheim genug  Und von der MEC von vor 10 Tagen hab ich immer noch Dreck in den Ohren


----------



## goopher (15. Juni 2010)

Dr.Snuggels schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir ne Ferienwohnung in Hinterzarten von Fr bis Mo gemietet. Anreisen werd ich mit Frau und Kind (8 Monate). Was kann man in der Gegend machen/besichtigen bei Sauwetter? Burg, Freiburg,...? Wollen ja net nur in der Fewo sitzen!



kommt ganz drauf an.

Steinwasenpark
Mundenhof , ist ein Tiergehege ( aber dafür ist dein nachwuchs wohl noch zu klein)
evtl nen kurzer Abstecher nach Frankreich rüber
Schauinsland

sag einfach was dich so am meisten interessiert...


----------



## Riderman (15. Juni 2010)

Dr.Snuggels schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir ne Ferienwohnung in Hinterzarten von Fr bis Mo gemietet. Anreisen werd ich mit Frau und Kind (8 Monate). Was kann man in der Gegend machen/besichtigen bei Sauwetter? Burg, Freiburg,...? Wollen ja net nur in der Fewo sitzen!



bei NICHT Regen - Hinterzarten, die Skisprungschanzen & -stadion, mit Glück sieht sie dich vorbeirfahren. oder den Zwergenpfad, netter, kinderwagengeigneter Weg mit Stationen, oder nach _Titisee laufen ca. 1 hin. oder der Raiomartihof, ca. 3 h Wanderung - nur hin..... und noch vieles mehr....

bei REGEN: im thomahof wellness und kuchen geniessen, oder natürlich im Parkhotel mit ***** Sternen, Skimuseum .... oder nach Freiburg und shoppen...


gut so ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Kann man sich eig. noch am Renntag nachmelden?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann man sich eig. noch am Renntag nachmelden?



Das Rennen ist wohl ziemlich ausgebucht und läuft jetzt schon nur noch über die Orga...


----------



## vega970 (16. Juni 2010)

Dr.Snuggels schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Ich hab mir ne Ferienwohnung in Hinterzarten von Fr bis Mo gemietet. Anreisen werd ich mit Frau und Kind (8 Monate). Was kann man in der Gegend machen/besichtigen bei Sauwetter? Burg, Freiburg,...? Wollen ja net nur in der Fewo sitzen![/QUOTE
> Mit der Gästekarte kannst du kostenlos Bus und Bahn fahren, kannst nach Freiburg, Kirchzarten, Titisee, Schluchsee, Steinwasenpark usw.
> da reicht das WE nicht, geh einfach in die Tourist-Info.
> 
> Viel Spass


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde meinen Startplatz für 50,- inkl. Ummeldegebühr anbieten. Bin auf Ultra Distanz gemeldet, eine Ummeldung auf eine andere Streckenlänge scheint aber auch noch möglich zu sein. Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Deleted 16516 (16. Juni 2010)

hallo,

oder wie wärs mit einem startplatz für den power track über 88 km und 2300hm ?
für 50 euro biste dabei. übernehme auch die ummeldung mit der orga.

bei interesse einfach eine pm.

gruß


----------



## Riderman (16. Juni 2010)

Das südfranzösische Unwettertief zieht bis Donnerstag (17.06.) nach Mitteldeutschland. Auf seiner Rückseite herrscht in Südbaden regnerische und relatif kühle Witterung. Die Temperaturen steigen in Freiburg nur noch auf maximal 19°C.
Auch am Freitag ist keine wesentliche Änderung zu erwarten. Wiederholt fällt Regen. Die Sonne zeigt sich nur selten.
Im Laufe des Samstags erreicht hochreichende Kaltluft arktischen Ursprungs von Norden her den südbadischen Raum. Es kommt zu weiteren Niederschlägen, teils im Form von Schauern, die örtlich gewittrig sein können.

*Im Feldbergniveau kann in starken Schauern vor allem in der Nacht zu Sonntag auch Schneeregen, zumindest aber Graupel niedergehen.
Auch der Sonntag wird von feuchter Kaltluft bestimmt. Es gibt wiederholt Schauer. Die Temperaturen steigen selbst im Rheintal nicht über 17°C.*
Zum Wochenbeginn tritt eine wesentliche Wetterbesserung ein. Vor allem am Dienstag und Mittwoch scheint häufig die Sonne. Die Temperaturen klettern in Freiburg von 20°C (Montagnachmittag) auf hochsommerliche 25°C am Mittwoch.

http://www.brockhaus-wetter.de/


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (16. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Tipps! Da wird sich doch was finden lassen. Vor allem das man mit der Gästekarte umsonst Bus+Bahn fahren kann


----------



## corfrimor (16. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter suckt ...


----------



## deusaixmachina (16. Juni 2010)

4994 Teilnehmer bis jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Tox (16. Juni 2010)

...Her mit der Kleiderdiskussion 


Angenommen e swird ganz mieses Wetter:
Wer ist bei 8°C im Regen schonmal sowas wie Ultra gefahren und wie fährt man besser:
Weste+Ärmlinge vs. Gore Jacke 


Grüße !


----------



## lized (16. Juni 2010)

deusaixmachina schrieb:


> 4994 Teilnehmer bis jetzt!



Von denen werden aber sicherlich noch einige die Ei... einziehen


----------



## Rainer_L. (16. Juni 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> ...Her mit der Kleiderdiskussion
> 
> 
> Angenommen e swird ganz mieses Wetter:
> ...


 
Mein Plan bis jetzt: 
kurze Hose
Ärmlinge o. Langarmtrikot
evt. Weste

Viel Spaß 
Gruß Rainer


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Kurze Hose mit Wärmegel und Kurzarm Trikot mit Ärmlingen...

Hat noch geklappt mit der ANmeldung.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kurze Hose mit Wärmegel und Kurzarm Trikot mit Ärmlingen...



Was ist "Wärmegel" ?



> Hat noch geklappt mit der Anmeldung.



Ahja, cool. 
Fährst den Marathon - 77 Km ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## -PACE- (16. Juni 2010)

ich glaub es war 2005: Schwarzwald Bike Marathon - 90 km fast durchgehend  starker Regen, Temperaturen zwischen 10-14 Grad

kurze Hose
kurzes Trikot+Armlinge
Weste
zeitweise Windjacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Was ist "Wärmegel" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das macht man sich auf die Beine und dadurch wird die Durchblutung gefördert?! 

Jap 77km, die Weichei Nummer


----------



## weltaran (16. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ja, wird wohl etwas feucht werden.

Wie funktioniert denn die Zeitmessung? Wird nach brutto und netto Zeit unterschieden wie beim (Lauf)Marathon oder haben alle die gleiche Startzeit?

Wie ihr an meiner Frage seht: ich bin im Startblock 39 

Ciao
 weltaran


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn du über die Startlinie fährst, wird die Uhr gestartet, so ist es bei Dataspot eigentlich immer.


----------



## Riderman (17. Juni 2010)

-PACE- schrieb:


> ich glaub es war 2005: Schwarzwald Bike Marathon - 90 km fast durchgehend  starker Regen, Temperaturen zwischen 10-14 Grad
> 
> kurze Hose
> kurzes Trikot+Armlinge
> ...



Ueberschuhe wären glaub ich auch nicht schlecht, sollte es am Start schon regnen.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (17. Juni 2010)

Chris Carbonara schrieb:


> ...Her mit der Kleiderdiskussion
> Angenommen e swird ganz mieses Wetter:
> Wer ist bei 8°C im Regen schonmal sowas wie Ultra gefahren und wie fährt man besser:



Also bei 8 Grad und Feucht/Nass (oben solls ja sogar noch kälter sein) werden es bei mir sicher untenrum Knielinge oder sogar Beinlinge. Bei der Temperatur machen mir sonst irgendwann die Beine dicht, vor allem nach längeren Abfahrten. Und einen Hitzestau am Bein bekomme ich an dem Tag sicher auch nicht .

Obenrum windstopper-Unterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot, Armlinge (die etwas dickeren) und Windweste. Evtl. zur Sicherheit noch ne dünne Regenjacke in die Trikottasche, falls es wirklich stärker regnet.

Regenüberschuhe habe ich zwar, aber das sind so unpraktische und sperrige Humpen, da habe ich gar keine Lust drauf... 

Kälte und Nässe ziehen bei mir immer ganz fies den Saft raus.


----------



## deusaixmachina (17. Juni 2010)

Da ich Vollidiot meine Schlechtwetterklamotten neulich bei Bekannten hab liegenlassen und nicht mehr an sie gedacht habe und deswegen ohne sie nach Freiburg gereist bin, werde ich wohl in kurz-kurz mit Unterhemdchen am Start stehen! Hurra!

Aber im Renntempo geht es vielleicht... Nass wird man eh!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (17. Juni 2010)

deusaixmachina schrieb:


> Da ich Vollidiot meine Schlechtwetterklamotten neulich bei Bekannten hab liegenlassen und nicht mehr an sie gedacht habe und deswegen ohne sie nach Freiburg gereist bin, werde ich wohl in kurz-kurz mit Unterhemdchen am Start stehen! Hurra!
> 
> Aber im Renntempo geht es vielleicht... Nass wird man eh!



Bergauf ja, aber bergab? 
Vielleicht verteilen sie ja an den Verpflegungsstationen Zeitungen zum drunterstopfen, hehe.
Oder kauf dir noch ne Windweste. Die vom Bikepalast, Schwarzwaldstrasse, finde ich ganz gut, und fairer Preis (ich glaube es waren 30 o. 40)


----------



## corfrimor (17. Juni 2010)

Kurz/kurz ohne Windstopper bei dem Wetter ist geil 

Im Ernst: wenigstens 'ne Windweste oder ein Windstopperunterhemd würde ich mir noch kaufen oder leihen, auch wenn's ärgerlich ist. 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## deusaixmachina (17. Juni 2010)

Bin irgendwie zu geizig dafür ! Mal schauen, vielleicht lasse ich mir die Sachen noch schicken! Besser wärs! 

Ich erinnere mich an 2007. Da wollte ich mit ein paar Freunden am Freitag vorm Rennen die Marathonstrecke abfahren. Den Hinterwaldkopf sind wir noch hochgekommen. Dann wars uns aber zu blöd und zu kalt und wir sind nach Hinterzarten zum Bahnhof. Hab nur einmal mehr gefroren, als ich im September am Schauinsland vom Schnee überrascht wurde. Sowas muß wirklich nicht sein!!

Übrigens war am Renntag 2007 wie immer bestes Wetter!!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (17. Juni 2010)

ich erinnere mich an eine Rennradtour vor einigen Wochen... 
Im Regen auf den Schauinsland, oben waren es nur noch geschmeidige 11-13 Grad. Kurz/Kurz, aber immerhin dünne Regenjacke angehabt (unten wars noch recht warm). 
Beim Runterfahren haben wir gebremst (!!!), alles schneller als 20km/h war nicht auszuhalten, uns ist schier alles abgefroren. Und unten war der Stecker gezogen.

Das würde ich mir nie mehr geben, ehrlich.

Was ich noch empfehlen kann: ein Buff untern den Helm, am Kopf verlierst du ja schnell Wärme, bei mir hilfts ungemein. Und wenns dann doch zu warm ist, ist das Ding schnell in der Trikottasche verschwunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deusaixmachina (17. Juni 2010)

Heute waren es im Regen auf dem Schauinsland (mitm Rennrad) auch nur 11 Grad. War auch nur in kurz/kurz berghoch und dann mit einer (zu großen) Windjacke von einem Freund bergab. Ging eigentlich. Hab eigentlich nur deswegen etwas gefroren, weil ich kein Tempo gemacht habe. Anstrengung gibt Wärme

Beim Ultra gibt es ja nicht so lange Abfahrten, da sollte die Windweste, die ich mir jetzt schicken lasse, reiche.

Ansonsten freue ich mich schon auf den Sonntag. 

Thema Reifenwahl: bei mir aktuell noch vorne RR 2.25 und hinten 2.1, eventuell werde ich mir noch einen NN organisieren.


----------



## goopher (17. Juni 2010)

nur vorne NN oder auch hinten?


weiss jemand wie die Strecke aktuell aussieht vom Untergrund?


----------



## deusaixmachina (17. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> nur vorne NN oder auch hinten?
> 
> 
> weiss jemand wie die Strecke aktuell aussieht vom Untergrund?



Wahrscheinlich erstmal nur vorne, aber mal sehen. 

Die Strecke besteht ja größtenteils aus schotterähnlichen Wegen (zumindest Marathon und ST), das sollte vom Untergrund her gehen. Die Wiesenstücke bereiten mir allerdings Sorge, die werden schön rutschig sein.


----------



## beise (17. Juni 2010)

deusaixmachina schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich erstmal nur vorne, aber mal sehen.
> 
> Die Strecke besteht ja größtenteils aus schotterähnlichen Wegen (zumindest Marathon und ST), das sollte vom Untergrund her gehen. Die Wiesenstücke bereiten mir allerdings Sorge, die werden schön rutschig sein.


 

Hab gestern vorn NN und hinten Racing R drauf gemacht. Habe aber auch überelegt 2xNN drauf zu machen!


----------



## Martin76 (17. Juni 2010)

NN vorn dürfte und RaRa hinten dürfte bei einigermaßen vernünftiger Fahrtechnik schon passen. Der Ultra Bike ist ein Schotter/Asphaltrennen. Die kurzen Passagen auf Waldwegen und die Wiesenstücke rechtfertigen einen NN hinten eigentlich nicht.

Ich persönlich setzte auf RoRo 2,25 vorne und RaRa 2,1 hinten. Bei gutem Wetter hätte ich hinten auch einen FF aufgezogen. Muss man halt ein bisserl aufpassen bei den Bergabpassagen - aber Rennen gewinnt man bergauf nicht bergab .


----------



## corfrimor (17. Juni 2010)

Ich gewinne sie auch bergauf nicht


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2010)

Vorne 2.1 RoRo Evo, Hinten 2.1 RoRo Performance.


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2010)

2.1 RaRa muss hinten reichen.....


----------



## Pausenaugust (17. Juni 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich gewinne sie auch bergauf nicht



bist nicht alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svollmer (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Gibt es zwischen der Marathon- und Ultra-Strecke Unterschiede aus "Reifensicht"? Hat die Ultra-Strecke irgendwelche schwierigeren Passagen, oder kann man einfach die Reifen nehmen, mit denen man auch den Marathon fahren würde?

Viele Grüße!
Stephan, hoffend, die Strecke überhaupt durchzustehen ...


----------



## Haferstroh (17. Juni 2010)

Gottsei dank bin ich von Natur aus sehr kälteresistent beim Sport und bergrüsse es daher fast schon, dass das keine Hitzeschlacht wird. Daher reicht auch für einstellige Werte eine kurze Bux und über das Trikot ne leichte Weste und sonst noch Armlinge. Trotzdem sollte ich nie unterschätzen, das es ja auch teilweise auf Höhen um 1000m über NN geht, und das ist schon anderst als bei mir hier in der Gegend am Albrand.

Hoffentlich bleibt es aber so halbwegs trocken, das ist Mindestvoraussetzung ans Wetter von mir. Aber egal wie nass es sein sollte, ich bleibe beim bewährten Race King 2.0 hinten und beim Mountain King 2.2 vorne, Micky Maus-Strecke sei Dank.


----------



## Riderman (18. Juni 2010)

deusaixmachina schrieb:


> Beim Ultra gibt es ja nicht so lange Abfahrten, da sollte die Windweste, die ich mir jetzt schicken lasse, reiche.



Lang ist immer relativ.

ich bin schon bedient, wenn ich komplett "weichgespült " vom Regen, vom Erlenbruck nach Hinterzarten fahr, oder noch besser ab Farnwitte hinab ins Menzenschwander Tal, oder nach Todtnau runter oder ab Notschrei aufm Teer mit 60 Km/ h runter fahr....

da werd ich sicherlich die Erfahrung mit dem Chillfaktor machen


----------



## goopher (18. Juni 2010)

hmmm .
dann glaube ich bleibe ich evtl be NN vorne  in 2.25 und hinten RR in 2.25

Frage ist nur wenn es so weiterregenet wie aktuell bei usn in Kirchzarten ob mann nciht in Regenhose und Regenjacke starten sollte


----------



## Peter Freiburg (18. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> hmmm .
> dann glaube ich bleibe ich evtl be NN vorne  in 2.25 und hinten RR in 2.25
> 
> Frage ist nur wenn es so weiterregenet wie aktuell bei usn in Kirchzarten ob mann nciht in Regenhose und Regenjacke starten sollte



Also wenn überhaupt Regenhose, dann ne kurze. Habe so eine Vaude Regenhose, die hört knapp über den Knien auf. Das reicht, um Oberschenkel, Klöten und Hintern trocken und warm zu halten und stört kaum beim Treten, liegt recht eng an.
Hat sich schon beim Alpencross bei 8 Stunden Dauerregen bewährt.

Reifen: Hinten Crossmark 2.1, vorne Larssen TT 2.0. Strecke ist technisch gesehen wirklich anspruchslos, leider.


----------



## FränkyG (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ultra-Bike Freunde,

all denen die dieses Jahr teilnehmen wünschen wir viel Erfolg und ein nicht so regnerisches Rennen.Die Streke ist momental ziemlich aufgeweicht (Dauerregen seit Freitagabend in nicht unerheblicher Menge). Es soll auf der UltraBike Strecke am Sonntag zwischen 4 - 5 Grad haben und leicht regenen.

Viel Erfolg und keine Stürze
wünscht das
Knöpflesbrunnen Zeitnahme-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goopher (18. Juni 2010)

FränkyG schrieb:


> Hallo Ultra-Bike Freunde,
> 
> all denen die dieses Jahr teilnehmen wünschen wir viel Erfolg und ein nicht so regnerisches Rennen.Die Streke ist momental ziemlich aufgeweicht (Dauerregen seit Freitagabend in nicht unerheblicher Menge). Es soll auf der UltraBike Strecke am Sonntag zwischen 4 - 5 Grad haben und leicht regenen.
> 
> ...



Also doch besser NN hinten und vorne ?


----------



## deusaixmachina (18. Juni 2010)

4-5 Grad?! Soo kalt! Oh mann, das kann ja was werden...

Und die aufgeweichte Strecke tut ihr übriges! Dabei wollte ich dieses Jahr mal ne richtig gute Zeit hinlegen

Übrigens: aktuell 5059 gemeldete Starter!!!


----------



## lars.laehminger (18. Juni 2010)

bleibe definitiv bei roro vorne und rr hinten. das reicht bei den meisten passagen aus (schotter und strasse) und beim ultra sind 1-2 stellen (kann mich an ein paar steile wiesenstücke erinnern) sowieso dann nicht fahrbar, wenn man schon 200 vor sich hatte, die das stück gut durchgepflügt haben. habe das mal in estavayer erlebt. da hilft dann auch der nobby nix mehr.....


----------



## goopher (18. Juni 2010)

das mit dem durchpflügen ist ein gutes Argument.

da ich eh nur ne Zeit um 5 h auf dem Marathon anpeile.....


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin!

Ihr könnt einem Mut machen  Auch ich bleib bei RoRo und RaRa in 2.1. Die Strecke ist doch eher einach und beim Bremsen auf nassem Teer ist der Reifen eh egal. Ich wollte 2 Min. schneller sein als beim letzten Mal und die 6 Stunden auf der Ultra unterbieten. DAS hat sich wohl erledigt. Hätte ich das Hotel nicht fix gebucht würde ich wohl in der FHH bleiben.

Robert

Edit sagt: Auf Wetter.de ist die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit übrigens nur bei 20%


----------



## corfrimor (18. Juni 2010)

Wetter.de's Wort in Gottes Ohr!

Aber wetter.com sagt für Sonntag morgen auch nur bedeckt voraus. Mittags und abends dann leichten Regen.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf!


----------



## boulder2002 (18. Juni 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> . Ich wollte ... die 6 Stunden auf der Ultra unterbieten. DAS hat sich wohl erledigt.



So ähnlich geht's mir auch (ein paar Minütchen mehr).
Zeit ist egal, hauptsache sturzfrei durchkommen. Die Reifenwahl ist Nebensache, bei mir bleibt die NN/RR-Kombi. 
Das ganze erinnert mich langsam an die Salzkammergut-Trophy im letzten Jahr mit Kälte, Dauerregen, Start bei Gewitter, Kälte, Wind, Schnee und Kälte. Daraus habe ich immerhin die Lehre gezogen, am Sonntag mit sämtlichen verfügbaren Radklamotten anzureisen, um auf alles vorbereitet zu sein.


----------



## peacher (18. Juni 2010)

Ganz ruhig bleiben...
Man muss nur die richtige Wettervorhersage anschauen, dann klappt das auch mit dem Wetter 

Schaut mal hier: http://www.meinestadt.de/kirchzarten/wetter/vorhersage


----------



## bergling (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo! 

Wer hat noch einen Startplatz abzugeben? 

Ich möchte Matathon oder notfalls auch Power Track fahren. 

Wichtig wäre mir, dass das Original Startgeschenk dabei ist - ich brauch grad so einen Rucksack! 

Angebote bitte per PN. 

Gruß Bergling


----------



## RaceRob (18. Juni 2010)

Hey Bergling & co,

mein Kumpel Jan kann am Marathon (77km) aus gesundheitlichen Gruenden nicht teilnehmen und hat einen Startplatz abzugeben... Wenn ihr einen sucht, ruft ihn einfach mal an! 01721449901

Gruss

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris2401 (18. Juni 2010)

RaceRob schrieb:


> Hey Bergling & co,
> 
> mein Kumpel Jan kann am Marathon (77km) aus gesundheitlichen Gruenden nicht teilnehmen und hat einen Startplatz abzugeben... Wenn ihr einen sucht, ruft ihn einfach mal an! 01721449901
> 
> ...



Der wird sich freuen, wenn du seine Handynummer hier veröffentlichst.


----------



## deusaixmachina (19. Juni 2010)

Es läuft ja alles bestens! Nachdem ich gestern mittag aus unerklärlichen Gründen Durchfall bekommen habe (zum Glück wieder weg), regnet es im Münstertal wie aus Eimern! 

Eine gute Zeit kann man sich also abschminken, aber ne gute Platzierung kann noch bei rausspringen! Die Strecke wird endlich mal technisch schwierig!


----------



## lopeng (19. Juni 2010)

Frage zum Kleiderbeutel:
Kann ich da beim Start in Hinterzarten ne Jacke reintun und die wird dann wieder zurück nach Kirchzarten transportiert? Könnte ich da auch Duschzeug drin deponieren wenn ich nicht mit PKW da bin?


----------



## p.typus (19. Juni 2010)

So sollte das System funktionieren. Bruch ich ja selbst nicht ausprobieren, wohne 10min vom Bahnhof


----------



## kopfnikka67 (19. Juni 2010)

lopeng schrieb:


> Frage zum Kleiderbeutel:
> Kann ich da beim Start in Hinterzarten ne Jacke reintun und die wird dann wieder zurück nach Kirchzarten transportiert? Könnte ich da auch Duschzeug drin deponieren wenn ich nicht mit PKW da bin?



Genauso gehts. 
Da kannste alles was du nach dem Rennen gleich brauchst reintun + mehr und ihn dann in der Sporthalle abholen.


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (19. Juni 2010)

hi @ all 
hat noch jemand eine Startnumer ? ich würde 20 ohne rucksack zahlen oder 50 mit rucksack meine händynummer ist 01577 1915925 am besten fur die kurze strecke.
Gruß Tobi


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das macht man sich auf die Beine und dadurch wird die Durchblutung gefördert?!



Ahja, interessant. 



> Jap 77km, die Weichei Nummer



 
Ich hoff ich seh dich morgen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. Juni 2010)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ich hoff ich seh dich morgen.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Schwarzwaldbiker



machst Du Bilder ? ich bin noch erkältet,evtl. fahr ich garnicht...wenn doch komm ich so 12Uhr30-12Uhr45 bei Dir vorbeigefahren wenn Du in der letzten Abfahrt stehst...

JOE


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2010)

Mann war das in den Höhenlagen kalt heute. 4 Grad! Bis 8-10 Grad gehen ja, aber Wintertemperaturen sind dann doch etwas zuviel. Mit der Folge, dass die Beine total zumachten obwohl ich mich richtig fit fühlte und es bis zum ersten Kontrollpunkt nach 1:40h noch wie geschmiert lief. Als beim letzten Anstieg noch die allgemeine Ermüdung des restlichen Körpers einsetzte, war die Quälerei perfekt: Halbe Stunde Zeit zum Vorjahr verloren 

Sonst war alles lustig trallalalala.

War die Strecke dieses Jahr etwas länger und mit bisschen mehr Höhenmeter? Ich hatte 150hm und 3km mehr als letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (20. Juni 2010)

Wir haben ja noch relativ Glück gehabt mit dem Wetter.
Klar wäre warm nett gewesen, aber bei den Temperaturen noch Regen...

Meinen Beinen und der Lunge war's leider zu kalt und mit gößtenteils
1,2 Bar vorne und hinten wegen zwei heimtückischen Schleichern war 
ich froh, sturzfrei durchzukommen, wenn man von dem kurzen Startcrash
absieht, bei dem irgendein Dödel gut 10 Fahrer abgeräumt hat. 

Besonders beeindruckt haben mich die Mädels, die Souverän vorne im 
Pulk mitgefahren sind, mit richtig Rennbiss. Die werden auch jedes Jahr professioneller. 

Wie immer war äußerst kritisch, dass der Short Track voll durch das
Marathon-Hinterfeld blasen muss.

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (20. Juni 2010)

Mir hat das Wetter Spass gemacht. War so schnell wie noch nie.

Uwe


----------



## weltaran (20. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Ich bin den Marathon gefahrn. War auch froh das kein Regen kam, hatte allerdings Rucksack mit Regenzeug dabei. Trotzdem war die Abfahrt Stollenbach gefühlt eisig.

In Startblock 39 gestartet (war ja mein erstes Rennen überhaupt) hab ich überholt als obs kein morgen gäbe . Obwohl ich mich nicht richtig fit fühlte lief es so gut das ich mich immer wieder gefragt habe ob ich nicht zu sehr pace mache. Aber ich hatte auch am letzten Anstieg nach Oberried noch ordentlich Körner, hehe.

Bei der technischen Passage hab ich dann an den Fahrfähigkeiten der anderen gezweifelt. Klar, die Kombination knöcheltiefer Schmodder gemixt mit Stroh war für viele grenzwertig. Aber alle anderen haben die Bikes durch den Schmodder geschoben/gedrückt und ich hab mich fast schon in Stehversuchen üben müssen weil kein Durchkommen war. Die letzten zehn Meter hab ich die Menge dann freundlich aber bestimmt  zur Seite beordert und bin dann auch komplett durchgekommen inklusive Bach und Wurzeln. Eine Bikerin 'ganz in weiß' kurz vor dem Bach hat eine Gesamtbewertung der Passage abgegeben: "Ha des ich jo wüescht, nai so ebbs, hä_ä!" 

ciao


----------



## Haferstroh (20. Juni 2010)

weltaran schrieb:


> Eine Bikerin 'ganz in weiß' kurz vor dem Bach hat eine Gesamtbewertung der Passage abgegeben: "Ha des ich jo wüescht, nai so ebbs, hä_ä!"
> 
> ciao



Wäre sie vor 2 Wochen in Bad Wildbad mitgefahren, dann hätte sie sich auf dieser möchtegernschwierigen Passage heute wie auf einer frischen Asphaltbahn gefühlt.


----------



## p.typus (20. Juni 2010)

Auch wieder zurück. Aber meine Reifenwahl ich weiß nicht? Hatte vorne und hinten neue RR 2.25er mit vielleicht etwas zu viel Luft drin. Asphalt und trockener Schotter kein Problem. Aber der feuchte Waldboden fühlte sich an wie Kleber. Von der Zeit her hab ich ja sowieso nichts zu melden mit ca 7h auf dem Powertrack aber ich war nur 2min langsamer als 2008.


----------



## Chris_Tox (20. Juni 2010)

Hmm... 

Meine 50% abgefahrenen Race King 2,0 Vo und Hi waren die perfekte Wahl. Nur auf der Wiesenabfahrt musste ich die Bremse aus Reflex plötzlich ganz aufmachen, da das Vorderrad blockierte  Aber auf nassem Waldboden trotzdem ausreichend Grip und superschnell auf Teer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergling (20. Juni 2010)

puuh, das war echt kalt heute... 

mich würd auch interessieren, ob die Strecke genau identisch mit der Streckenführung 2008 war - ich hatte nämlich kapp über 80 km und ca.2200 Hm auf dem Tacho - oder lag das am Luftdruck (Höhenmeterzuwachs)? Nach meiner Erinnerung war sie ein bisschen anders...


----------



## keroson (20. Juni 2010)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Wie immer war äußerst kritisch, dass der Short Track voll durch das
> Marathon-Hinterfeld blasen muss.
> 
> Thb



Du kommst doch sooo langsam in das alter, wo man doch eher die lange Strecken fährt  

aber wenn du Marathopn fährst hast nach Himmelreich schon die ersten vom Ultra.
Hilft also nur Ultra zu fahren.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vorne 2.1 RoRo Evo, Hinten 2.1 RoRo Performance.



Hi Büschi


Ich hoff es ist ok wenn ich dir das Bild das ich von dir habe hier zeig. 
Hätte dich erst fast nicht erkannt, aber dann grad noch rechtzeitig doch noch. 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Thunderbird




Thunderbird schrieb:


> Besonders beeindruckt haben mich die Mädels, die Souverän vorne im
> Pulk mitgefahren sind, mit richtig Rennbiss. Die werden auch jedes Jahr professioneller.



Jap, das ist mir beim zuschauen auch aufgefallen, dass die richtig super waren! 



> Wie immer war äußerst kritisch, dass der Short Track voll durch das
> Marathon-Hinterfeld blasen muss.
> 
> Thb



Stimmt, das ist echt ne kritische Sache.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## olympia (20. Juni 2010)

hatte auch beim marathon mehr auf`m tacho 

81,57 km und 2204 hm 

dann ist es ja kaum noch ein unterschied zur power track-strecke zumal die ja vom profil angenehmer erscheint.
werd ich wohl nächstes jahr fahren.


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2010)

Das Wetter war bis auf die 20min Graupel/Eisregen besser als erwartet, es kam sogar mal kurz die Sonne raus. Meine Reifenwahl war mit RoRo 2,25" vo/hi genau richtig, meine Zeit mit 4:13 auf dem Powertrack dem Bedingungen entsprechend ok. Leider ist die Strecke zwar landschaftlich schön und konditionell fordernd, technisch allerdings echt langweilig.


----------



## Martin76 (20. Juni 2010)

War wirklich nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. Wobei die Muskulatur in den Abfahrten schon ganz schön kalt geworden ist.

Leider hat heute die Technik gestreikt. Platten zwischen Stollenbach und Oberried und dann noch die Patrone verschossen....

...ein netter Biker hat mir seine Riesenpumpe geliehen. Leider habe ich Ihn im Ziel nicht wieder gesehen und konnte sie daher nicht zurück geben. Vielleicht liest er ja hier mit? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Pumpe wieder zurück schicken könnte! Bitte einfach eine PM an mich.

Ansonsten muss ich natürlich Recht geben viele Biker ohne jegliche Fahrtechnik (Wieso diese Stelle mit dem Stroh nicht fahrbar sein sollte hat sich mir auch nicht erschlossen) und  dann noch Windschattenlutscher ohne Ende  As always!


----------



## Firefighter (20. Juni 2010)

@büschi 

dich kenn ich! wir sind heute ne zeit lang zusammen gefahren! 

ich war das rote hotbike trikot  

weisst was ich mein? 

@schwarzwaldbiker
kannst es ja mal hier posten, vielleicht kennt er mich dann 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## schnezler (20. Juni 2010)

ich bin dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal in Kirchzarten mitgefahren auf der Marathon Distanz. Ich hatte auch 81km und 2200hm auf dem Tacho. Und der
"unfahrbare" Abschnitt war ja wohl der beste Teil, was daran schwer sein soll weis ich auch ned. Vlt sieht man sich ja nächstes Jahr, ich bin aufjedenfall wieder am Start auf der Marathon Distanz!


----------



## Firefighter (20. Juni 2010)

man o männer, jetz hört doch mal auf über nicht vorhandenen technischen abschnitte zu klagen, es ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass der ultrabike marathon eine veranstaltung für die breite masse ist und nicht für cc-liebhaber gemacht und durch hinweise das ein abschnitt schwer ist will sich halt der veranstalter absichern, besser einmal zu viel darauf hingewiesen, oder?!. fahrt halt schneller dann wirds auch manchmal technisch schwieriger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deusaixmachina (20. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> ...ein netter Biker hat mir seine Riesenpumpe geliehen. Leider habe ich Ihn im Ziel nicht wieder gesehen und konnte sie daher nicht zurück geben. Vielleicht liest er ja hier mit? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Pumpe wieder zurück schicken könnte! Bitte einfach eine PM an mich.


Wende dich an die Veranstalter!

Gab heute noch so einen Fall! Haben sie durchgesagt. Vielleicht hat er sich ja bei denen gemeldet!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (20. Juni 2010)

Hi Firefighter


Jop mach ich - hier ist des Bild. 

Grüße an euch 




Firefighter schrieb:


> @büschi
> 
> dich kenn ich! wir sind heute ne zeit lang zusammen gefahren!
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter Freiburg (21. Juni 2010)

bei mir waren es knapp 82KM. 

Wetter war für mich OK, Reifenwahl war erste Sahne: Larrsen TT 2.0 und Crossmark 2.1. Etwas schmierig bei Schlammabfahrten, aber zogen auf der Strecke weit weniger Kraft raus als meine NN in 2.25.

Die erste Verpflegungsstation auf der Marathondistanz hätte für mich etwas früher kommen können, mit einer Flasche wurde es doch knapp.

Und der letzte Berg war ja wohl ein *********berg


----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich bin nur den Short-Track gefahren (hat sich irgendwie so ergeben).

Hab´s zunächst bereut eben nicht die größeren Strecken im Visier zu haben (Stichwort: Highlight, Herausforderung etc), aber bei dem Wetter war ich dann doch froh zeitig eine Dusche und frische Klamotten am Leib zu haben.

Die Strecke war aber wider erwarten gut zu fahren, von ein paar Schlammpassagen abgesehen. Dachte es ist schlimmer.

Aber manche Leute sind echt witzig. Auf dem "Trail" nach Stollenbach haben wir (ein Mädel und ich) uns doch tatsächlich erdreistet (natürlich nach nem "Links"-Ruf  ) ein Gruppe Schleicher zu überholen. Die Erste ist total erschrocken, hat das Rad rumgerissen und ist vom Bock gesprungen. Die 5-6 hinter ihr haben ordentlich geflucht... 

Die Wiesenabfahrt ging auch erstaunlicherweise gut, hab nach der Streckbesichtigung echt mit dem schlimmsten gerechnet.

Organistation und Verpflegung (sofern man was auf 43km) waren auch wieder gut.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Gruß

C.

PS: Hat der IBCler eigentlich sein Ziel erreicht? Beim Start in Hinterzarten haben die irgendwas dazu durchgesagt.

PPS: Kann mir jemand erklären warum Lizenzfahrer einen eigenen Startblock haben, aber in der "Normalen" Liste auftauchen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

... war dieses Jahr meine erste Teilnahme in Kirchzarten. In der Tat ist es eine sehr professionell aufgezogene Veranstaltung, die Strecke konditionell fordernd, ein tolles Publikum und das Wetter hat auch noch mitgespielt.

Meine Kombi Monorail hinten und Medusa vorne hat sich bewährt, wenngleich der Medusa am VR auch durch einen RK hätte ersetzt werden können ...

Freue mich auf kommendes Jahr !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Asatru (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,

bin gestern zum ersten mal auf der Marathon Strecke gestartet und muß sagen, das die wirklich gut fahrbar war. Eigentlich auch der mit Stroh ausgelegter Trail, nur wurde man ja gezwungen zu schieben.

Es war gestern nur ein Tick zu kalt. Bei 4 Grad die Abfahrten runterschiessen war doch etwas frostig. 

Auf der letzten Abfahrt habe ich leider bei voller Geschwindigkeit meine Kette verloren(sch*** Kettenschloß). So mußte ich den Rest ins Ziel rennen.

Hat aber trotzdem sehr viel Spaß gemacht und freue mich auf nächstes Jahr. 

PS: Ich hatte auch mehr Km und Hm auf dem Tacho, 83km und 2256hm.


----------



## lized (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,

war auch zum ersten mal da und kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen ... TOP organisierte Veranstaltung ...
War am Ende zwar doch echt froh das die Strecke so einfach und breit war, sonst hätte ich es nie geschafft mehr als 1200 Fahrer zu überholen.
Bei mir waren es auch mehr als 81 km und über 2200 HM, aber den Spaß hat es trotzdem keinen Abbruch getan!

PS: Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, aber diesmal mit hoffentlich besserer Startposition und ohne Auswirkungen von einem Magen-Darm-Infekt.


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2010)

Martin76 schrieb:


> ....und  dann noch Windschattenlutscher ohne Ende  As always!



Gegen Windschattenlutscher habe ich wirklich gar nix, aber wer lutscht, sollte auch mal selber kurz in den Wind nach vorne. Dies mache ich gerne deutlich, indem ich nen Belgischen Kreisel andeute, aber das bringt oft nur Verwirrung in die Reihe. Da sind MTBer halt anders als Rennradler


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2010)

lized schrieb:


> PS: Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, aber diesmal mit hoffentlich besserer Startposition



Wird kein Problem sein, da sich die Startposition u. a. auch nach Vorjahresergebnissen richtet. Und wenn deine Zeit heuer nicht schlecht war, dann machste nen grösseren Sprung nach vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lized (21. Juni 2010)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wird kein Problem sein, da sich die Startposition u. a. auch nach Vorjahresergebnissen richtet. Und wenn deine Zeit heuer nicht schlecht war, dann machste nen grösseren Sprung nach vorne



Joa ich weiß, nur ich glaubs erst wenn ich wirklich vorne stehe


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

lized schrieb:


> sonst hätte ich es nie geschafft mehr als 1200 Fahrer zu überholen.





Haferstroh schrieb:


> Gegen Windschattenlutscher habe ich wirklich gar nix, aber wer lutscht, sollte auch mal selber kurz in den Wind nach vorne. Dies mache ich gerne deutlich, indem ich nen Belgischen Kreisel andeute, aber das bringt oft nur Verwirrung in die Reihe. Da sind MTBer halt anders als Rennradler


Ich bin auch vom Startblock 33 ca 90-95% alleine nach vorne gefahren, da hat man bei dem Startblockmodus in Kirchzarten beim ersten Start natürlich ein kleines Handicap. Aber egal, es ist mal was Anderes ...

Das mit den Lutschern ist mir auch aufgefallen. Generell hängt man sich ja auch hinten dran und formt ein temporäres Team. Ein bissle ärgerlich wird's halt, wenn Biker ihre Formschwäche damit kompensieren und nur lutschen. Aber egal - die Jungs kommen mir auch später selten ins Gehege 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Pausenaugust (21. Juni 2010)

*So...ich habs auch hinter mir.
Mich haben ab dem Titisee Krämpfe im Oberschenkel geplagt. War echt ekelhaftmusste deswegen an jedem Berg anhalten und dehnen!!!teilweise hab ich geschoben. Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr schneller sein. Aber mit 6 Std war's wohl keine super Leistung. Vieleicht klappt's ja in einem Jahr*


----------



## Rafi75 (21. Juni 2010)

....... für mich war es ebenfalls der erste Marathon und ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder daran teilnehmen, ich selber hatte insgesamt 71,91 km und 2010 Höhenmeter bei der Marathonstrecke.

Gruß


----------



## weltaran (21. Juni 2010)

Rafi75 schrieb:


> ....... für mich war es ebenfalls der erste Marathon und ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder daran teilnehmen, ich selber hatte insgesamt 71,91 km und 2010 Höhenmeter bei der Marathonstrecke.
> 
> Gruß



Huch!! Doch so kurz!  Verrätst du uns die Abkürzung? 

ciao
 weltaran


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juni 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Das mit den Lutschern ist mir auch aufgefallen. Generell hängt man sich ja auch hinten dran und formt ein temporäres Team. Ein bissle ärgerlich wird's halt, wenn Biker ihre Formschwäche damit kompensieren und nur lutschen. Aber egal - die Jungs kommen mir auch später selten ins Gehege



Gegen Lutscher hilft gerne auch ein im Ansatz fingierter Kettenriss oder eine scheinbar seit 2 Stunden fällige Pinkelpause. Was glaubst du, wie schnell dein Hinterrad vollkommen unattraktiv wird für dein Gefolge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rafi75 (21. Juni 2010)

weltaran schrieb:


> Huch!! Doch so kurz!  Verrätst du uns die Abkürzung?
> 
> ciao
> weltaran



naja is halt so, bin vom Startblock 39 gestartet und hab mit 357 HM angefangen


----------



## don-guido (21. Juni 2010)

http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default....206&newVideo=20100621_Ultra_Bike_Marathon.wmv


----------



## Peter Freiburg (21. Juni 2010)

Rafi75 schrieb:


> naja is halt so, bin vom Startblock 39 gestartet und hab mit 357 HM angefangen



dann solltest du einen tacho richtig einstellen... 
dürften am Ende reale 80-81KM sein.


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juni 2010)

@ keroson: wenn der Hardy und Udo noch kurz fahren, kann ich noch lange. 
Muss nur mal wieder Zeit zum Trainieren haben.
Aber Du hast recht, langes fällt mir jetzt schon leichter als früher.



cluso schrieb:


> PPS: Kann mir jemand erklären warum Lizenzfahrer einen eigenen Startblock haben, aber in der "Normalen" Liste auftauchen. Das ist doch Schwachsinn.



Lizenfahrer sind alle versichert, da ist es egal wenn was passiert. 
Deshalb lässt man die auch beim Short Track um die Ecke starten. 
Bin voll auf den Haufen drauf, der beim Startsturz nach 5 m entstand.
Im Ernst - wenn Hobbyfahrer und Lizenzler sich mischen wird es gefährlich. 

Man kann aber trotzdem auch aus Block 2 noch in der AK siegen 
und auf Platz 5 fahren, wie letzes Jahr der Domi. Der hatte dieses
Jahr aber eine auch wieder eine Lizenz (und einen Platten).

Thb


----------



## kopfnikka67 (21. Juni 2010)

@thunderbird

Haste nun eigentlich gefilmt, bzw. warst du das am Start mit dem Interview zwecks Video auf mtb-news?

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juni 2010)

Nee, ich hab die Contour daheim gelassen, weil ich wusste,
dass ich nach 2 km Schlammspritzer auf der Linse gehabt hätte
und das hätte mich dann echt geärgert. In Freiburg filme ich,
da ist es trocken und die Strecke ist interessant.

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Misterbrain (22. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch den Short Track gefahren und habe einige Videos gedreht. Diese könnt ihr auf meinem Blog "Dr. Ralf Hettich's Gedanken zur Männergesundheit" unter http://drhettichsblog.wordpress.com/ anschauen. 

Viel Spaß und vielleicht seht ihr euch auf den Videos


----------



## Hann0r (23. Juni 2010)

Bin dieses Jahr auch das erste Mal dabei gewesen, Marathon-Distanz. Ein rießen Spaß und mal was ganz neues für mich, in so einer Wettbewerbs-Atmosphäre zu fahren. Bin mit meinen 4Std. 48Min. auch echt zufrieden. Man muss sich ja die nächsten Jahre steigern können 
Hat jemand Bilder gemacht auf denen ich vllt. sogar drauf bin? Startnummer war die 5233. Beim Sportograf 5 Euro für ein Bild zu zahlen find ich doch etwas übertrieben 
Grüße


----------



## Dr.Snuggels (23. Juni 2010)

So, hab mein Ziel, die Marathondistanz zu bewältigen, auch geschafft. War aber auch kurz davor aufzugeben. Ich bin blöderweise mit ner kurzen Hose gestartet und hatte quasi von Beginn an stechende Knieschmerzen (linkes Knie). Ein Großteil der Strecke gings, aber teils konnte ich nur mit einem Bein richtig aufs Pedal drücken. Aber umso näher das Ziel kam, umso mehr sagte ich mir: "Scheiß auf den Schmerz!". Die trickreiche Abfahrt kurz vor Oberried war aber echt cool. Mich hat´s zwar kurz vor Schluß der Passage über den Lenker abgeworfen, was mir auch ein blutiges Knie (rechtes) beschert hat, aber wir fahren ja schließlich MTB!

Schön war´s und ich komme wieder. (Dann aber mit mehr Training in den Beinen, vor allem Höhenmeter!)


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2010)

Moin! 

In der BSN ist ein schöner Artikel darüber warum Mountainbiker nicht aufgeben 

Mein Puls wollte so gar nicht, ich hab die 1. Gruppe schon kurz nach dem Ortsschild nicht mehr halten können. Im Anstieg war dann bei Puls 150 Schluss. Hab dann auf meinen Schatz gewartet und bin mit Duchschnittspuls von 132 die Ultra zu Ende gefahren. 

Am Ende ein schönes Gefühl, dass sowas auch mit Halbgas geht und man nicht Letzter ist.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deusaixmachina (24. Juni 2010)

Einen Bericht vom Marathon gibt es in meinem Blog!


----------



## goopher (24. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand mal die gps Daten des  diesjährigen Marathons für mich ? danke


----------



## Catsoft (24. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal die gps Daten des  diesjährigen Marathons für mich ? danke



Von der Ultra?


----------



## goopher (24. Juni 2010)

des Marathons :-D also der 77 km Strecke


----------



## beise (24. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> des Marathons :-D also der 77 km Strecke


 

Hab eine vom letzten Jahr wobei die Strecke gleich war!


----------



## goopher (24. Juni 2010)

Die  Strecke war dieses Jahr nicht gleich. Die Abfahrt hinten raus Vöhrlenbach runter / Oberried ist dies Jahr anders gewesen, deswegen bräuchte ich eine GPS Datei von 2010.


----------



## beise (24. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> Die Strecke war dieses Jahr nicht gleich. Die Abfahrt hinten raus Vöhrlenbach runter / Oberried ist dies Jahr anders gewesen, deswegen bräuchte ich eine GPS Datei von 2010.


 
OK ... sorry! Hoffe du wirst noch fündig!


----------



## Pausenaugust (24. Juni 2010)

goopher schrieb:


> Die  Strecke war dieses Jahr nicht gleich. Die Abfahrt hinten raus Vöhrlenbach runter / Oberried ist dies Jahr anders gewesen, deswegen bräuchte ich eine GPS Datei von 2010.



Ich hätte eine, die aber leider nicht komplett ist. Da fehlen die ersten 10 KM. Aber der geänderte Schluss ist drauf. Kannst du haben


----------



## Trumpf (24. Juni 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Von der Ultra?



GPS Daten von der Ultra Strecke würden mich interessieren. Ich würd zu gern wissen wo ich da am Sonntag rumgefahren bin.

Hätte die jemand für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (24. Juni 2010)

Hab hier die Marathon-Distanz von diesem Jahr hochgeladen. Geil wars!

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...en-2010-marathon-distanz/5635488820401991629/


----------



## Misterbrain (28. Juni 2010)

Von dem Short Track habe ich eine Garmin Aufzeichnung. Leider ist die Datei mit 197 KB zu groß, um sie hier als Anhang hochzuladen. 

Bei Interesse einfach mailen an: info(at)ralfhettich.de

Dann kann ich Euch die Datei mailen. 

Mit besten Grüssen 

Hier finden sich noch einige Videos zum Black Forest Ultra Bike Marathon 2010

http://drhettichsblog.wordpress.com/


----------



## bduits (29. Juni 2010)

Trumpf schrieb:


> GPS Daten von der Ultra Strecke würden mich interessieren. Ich würd zu gern wissen wo ich da am Sonntag rumgefahren bin.
> 
> Hätte die jemand für mich ?




Bitte: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/37679163

oder: http://www.gps-tour.info/nl/92/detail.61081.html


----------

